# Giochino: Parole concatenate



## Eliade (7 Ottobre 2016)

Ultimo per questa sera!!! L'ho visto poco fa ed è troppo carino!!
Parole concatenate: si inizia scrivendo una parola che possa dare il via, l'utente successivo riporta in alto tutto quello che è stato aggiunto prima e sotto aggiunge la sua parola!!

Ne escono storie esilaranti!!
Evitamo gli OT, eventualmente apriamo un topic a parte per commentare le storie che escono fuori! :mexican:
Ammessi riferimenti erotici/sessuali.
NOn sono ammessi riferimenti a situazione e/o utenti del forum (evitiamo)...

Inizio:

*La*


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ultimo per questa sera!!! L'ho visto poco fa ed è troppo carino!!
> Parole concatenate: si inizia scrivendo una parola che possa dare il via, l'utente successivo riporta in alto tutto quello che è stato aggiunto prima e sotto aggiunge la sua parola!!
> 
> Ne escono storie esilaranti!!
> ...


La

*cerbottana*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> La
> 
> *cerbottana*


La 
cerbottana 
*sparò*


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La
> cerbottana
> *sparò*


Una


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La
> cerbottana
> sparò
> una


*
raffica*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *
> raffica*


*di*


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *di*


Noccioli


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Ottobre 2016)

> La cerbottana sparò una raffica di noccioli


ma


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

> La cerbottana sparò una raffica di noccioli, ma


casualmente


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> casualmente


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente *uno*


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno


*crebbe*


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe *e*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> la  cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe *e*


la  cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e *divenne*


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne *una*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne *una*


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne una *specie*


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne una specie


*di*


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *di*


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne una specie di* grossa*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *di*


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa *pallina*


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina


*infuocata*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *infuocata*


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata *che*


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che


* suscitò*


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> * suscitò*


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò* paura*


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura


*e*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò* paura*


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infouocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto


----------



## brenin (11 Ottobre 2016)

*.*


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infouocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infouocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto *​nella*


----------



## brenin (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infouocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella *ridente*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infouocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nellaridente* vallata *


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infouocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nellaridente* vallata *


in


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infouocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in


*concomitanza*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infouocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza *di*


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infouocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di


* temibili*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> * temibili*


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infouocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, *agghiaccianti*


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

.


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infouocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, *agghiaccianti*


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti *comitive*


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di


*filibustieri*


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *filibustieri*


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi


*sopraggiunti*


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *sopraggiunti*


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti *inconsapevolmente*


----------



## brenin (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente *nella*


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella *tana *


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella *tana *


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​dello*


----------



## brenin (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello *yeti*


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello *yeti*



la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata che suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello yeti.
*Improvvisamente*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
improvvisamente *lo*


----------



## brenin (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
 improvvisamente lo *scoppio*


----------



## ilnikko (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
 improvvisamente lo scoppio* della*


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> improvvisamente lo scoppio* della*


Grossa


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2016)

la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
improvvisamente lo scoppio*della *grossa pallina


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio*della *grossa pallina


allertò


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> allertò


la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò *il*


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò *il*


nutrito


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> nutrito


Cucciolo


----------



## Leda (12 Ottobre 2016)

> la cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo


*determinando*


----------



## Tradito? (12 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *determinando*


La


----------



## Andrea Lila (12 Ottobre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la 



*sospensione *


----------



## Eliade (12 Ottobre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione



*della*


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione
> 
> 
> ...


*sostanza*


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza 
*irritante*


----------



## Tradito? (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza
> *irritante*


Per


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Per


La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per *le*


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per *le*





Spoiler



Mizzica, ci siamo incartati :rotfl:



innocue


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza
> irritante per le innocue


*sviolinate*


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Ottobre 2016)

> La  cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e  divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e  sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza
> irritante per le innocue sviolinate



di


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> di


La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di *tre 
*


Spoiler



qualcuno scriva cazzzi, ve prego





Spoiler



:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



a gentile richiesta 



*cazzi*


----------



## Eliade (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi


schiaffeggiatori



Spoiler



non ho resistito :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> La  cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e  divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e  sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo  scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando  la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre  cazzi schiaffeggiatori
> 
> 
> ...


*intenti*


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti *a
*


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a


*perorare*


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *perorare*


La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti ​a perorare *la*


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti ​a perorare la


*seccante*


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti ​a perorare *la*





Leda ha detto:


> *seccante*


Richiesta


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *seccante*


La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta *di*


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta *di*


Un


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un


*compromesso*


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *compromesso*


OT ma lo fate apposta? :incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un





Leda ha detto:


> *compromesso*


da


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2016)

> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da





*parte*


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *parte*[/COLOR]


di


----------



## Eliade (20 Ottobre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di *​alcune*


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di *​alcune*


*Patate

*


Spoiler


----------



## ilnikko (20 Ottobre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate *italiane*


----------



## Leda (20 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane.


* Ormai*


----------



## Tradito? (21 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> * Ormai*


Attempate


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate *italiane*





Leda ha detto:


> * Ormai*





Tradito? ha detto:


> Attempate


Infine


----------



## ilnikko (21 Ottobre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine *giunte*


----------



## Leda (30 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte


*esauste*


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste *laddove*


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste *laddove*


il


----------



## LucyLiu (3 Novembre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il *piacere
*


----------



## Leda (3 Novembre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere


*stentava*


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava *ad*


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava *ad*


*esplodere*


----------



## Tradito? (3 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *esplodere*


Esplodere.


----------



## Eliade (4 Novembre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere Esplodere. Fu


----------



## Leda (4 Novembre 2016)

La  cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e  divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e  sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo  scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando  la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre  cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu

*un*


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> La  cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e  divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e  sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo  scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando  la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre  cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu
> 
> *un*


*Evento*


----------



## LucyLiu (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Evento*


stranamente


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente *esilarante*


----------



## LucyLiu (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente *esilarante*


quanto


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2016)

La  cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e  divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e  sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo  scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando  la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre  cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente esilarante quanto *inaspettato*


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> La  cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e  divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e  sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo  scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando  la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre  cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente esilarante quanto *inaspettato*


*quello* 



Spoiler



buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *quello*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scoppio


----------



## Leda (5 Novembre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente esilarante quanto inaspettato quello scoppio,


*infatti


*


Spoiler



Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

È estenuante :rotfl:


Buongiorno


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È estenuante :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Buongiorno


Guarda che ti segnalo ai giudici perché hai interrotto il gioco :rotfl:



Spoiler



anche perché sti giudici ormai son disoccupati :risata: inventiamoci una bella litigata su :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente esilarante quanto inaspettato quello scoppio,
> 
> 
> ...


*Le*


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Le*


Patate


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Patate


La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente esilarante quanto inaspettato quello scoppio, infatti le patate *si*


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente esilarante quanto inaspettato quello scoppio, infatti le patate *si*


abbandonarono a


----------



## Leda (5 Novembre 2016)

La  cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e  divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e  sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo  scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando  la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre  cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente esilarante quanto inaspettato quello scoppio, infatti le patate si abbandonarono


*a


*


Spoiler



@Brunetta ti segnalo al collegio se inserisci ancora due parole invece che una sola :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## LucyLiu (5 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> La  cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e  divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e  sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo  scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando  la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre  cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente esilarante quanto inaspettato quello scoppio, infatti le patate si abbandonarono a


*folli *


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> *folli *


Orgasmi *.*


----------



## Leda (6 Novembre 2016)

La   cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e   divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e   sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
Improvvisamente lo   scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando   la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di  tre  cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di  un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente esilarante quanto inaspettato quello scoppio, infatti le patate si abbandonarono a folli orgasmi. 

*Da*


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> La   cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e   divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e   sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana *​*dello ​yeti Romualdo*.*
> Improvvisamente lo   scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando   la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di  tre  cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di  un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente esilarante quanto inaspettato quello scoppio, infatti le patate si abbandonarono a folli orgasmi.
> 
> *Da*


Era finito... :facepalm:


----------



## Leda (6 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era finito... :facepalm:



Davero davero???


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Davero davero???


Sì con un orgasmo liberatorio! :mexican:


----------



## Leda (6 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì con un orgasmo liberatorio! :mexican:


Mi ero appassionata alle vicende delle nostre patate attempate e fosse stato per me le avrei fatte proseguire ad oltranza :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era finito... :facepalm:





Leda ha detto:


> Davero davero???





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì con un orgasmo liberatorio! :mexican:





Leda ha detto:


> Mi ero appassionata alle vicende delle nostre patate attempate e fosse stato per me le avrei fatte proseguire ad oltranza :carneval:


:risata: :risata: 
me fate morì :risata:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :risata: :risata:
> me fate morì :risata:


:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :risata: :risata:
> me fate morì :risata:





Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:



Potremmo cominciarne un'altra!:ballo:





Spoiler



:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:





Leda ha detto:


> Potremmo cominciarne un'altra!:ballo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va bene  ma prima voglio "segnalare" la Bruni che ha chiuso il precedente " imprudentemente " :rotfl:ecche' !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va bene  ma prima voglio "segnalare" la Bruni che ha chiuso il precedente " imprudentemente " :rotfl:ecche' !!!!


Non se ne poteva più! :facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2016)

Ma siete terribili!!! :rotfl:

Ok, storiella chiusa. La metto in evidenza e avviatene pure un altra in questo topic!:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma siete terribili!!! :rotfl:
> 
> Ok, storiella chiusa. La metto in evidenza e avviatene pure un altra in questo topic!:carneval:


Siete? 
No, no solo la [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] che dopo l'orgasmo fantasmagorico, ha chiuso baracca e burattini :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

*Nuova storiella*

"Cazzo!!!" 






Spoiler



siamo monotematici, in effetti :risata:


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siete?
> No, no solo la [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] che dopo l'orgasmo fantasmagorico, ha chiuso baracca e burattini :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Cazzo!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brenin (9 Novembre 2016)

*.*


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2016)

```
"Cazzo!!!"  esclamò
```
la


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> ```
> "Cazzo!!!"  esclamò
> ```
> la


"Cazzo!!!" Esclamò la *contessa*


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Cazzo!!!" Esclamò la *contessa*


alla


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Cazzo!!!" Esclamò la *contessa*





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> alla


*Sbalordita* 





Spoiler



ciao amorA !!!!


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita


visione





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> visione


*Di*


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Di*


un 


:rotfl:


----------



## brenin (9 Novembre 2016)

microscopico


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> microscopico


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico *preservativo *


----------



## brenin (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico *preservativo *


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo *lasciato *


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo *lasciato *


*penzoloni*


----------



## brenin (9 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> *penzoloni*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni *sul*


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni *sul*


*Frigorifero*


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Frigorifero*



.


----------



## brenin (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Frigorifero*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero *in*


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero *in*


Ma c'erano la faccina e il punto


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma c'erano la faccina e il punto


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sulfrigorifero 

in  *effetti*


----------



## brenin (9 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma c'erano la faccina e il punto


Non ho visto il punto....:sbatti:  sorry !


----------



## brenin (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sulfrigorifero
> 
> in  *effetti*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero. in
effetti* si *


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si


*stava*


----------



## Tradito? (10 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si
> 
> 
> *stava*


Svuotando


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Svuotando


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando *lentamente*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando *lentamente*


E


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e *piccolissime*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e *piccolissime*


*Gocce* 




Spoiler



secondo me diventa un racconto trasmissivo


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce *​cadevano*


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce *​*cadevano *sul*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce *​*cadevano *sul*


*Barattolo*


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo *di*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo *di*


*Miele*


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Miele*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele *abbandonato*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele *abbandonato*


*sopra*


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *sopra*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra *un*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra *un*


*Tavolino*


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Tavolino*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino *vetrinetta*


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino *vetrinetta*


*contenente*


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *contenente*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente *teca

*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente *teca
> 
> *


*Di*


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Di*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di* cristallo
*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di* cristallo
> *


*Piena*


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Piena*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca dicristallo piena *di
*


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca dicristallo piena *di
> *


*mandibole*


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca dicristallo piena di mandibole


*collezionate*


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> *collezionate*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca dicristallo piena di mandibole collezionate *in *


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul Barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca dicristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in



*
serie*


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> *
> serie*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie *da *


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie *da *


*suo*


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *suo*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo *marito*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo *marito*


*Archeologo*


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito
> archeologo


.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> .


*Improvvisamente*


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito
> archeologo.
> 
> Improvvisamente


una


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> .


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito 
   archeologo.
Improvvisamente una *cameriera*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito
> archeologo.
> Improvvisamente una *cameriera*


*Entro*'


----------



## ilnikko (10 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito 
   archeologo.
Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' *vestita


*


Spoiler


----------



## Leda (10 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito 
archeologo.
Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita*

da*


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito 
archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da *camionista*


----------



## Leda (10 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista*

suscitando
*


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista*
> 
> suscitando
> *


*esclamazioni*


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni*

dirompenti
*


----------



## brenin (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti *ed*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti *ed*


*acute*


----------



## brenin (11 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *acute*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute *grida*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute *grida*


*da*


----------



## brenin (11 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *da*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida
da *parte*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida
> da *parte*


*Della*


----------



## brenin (11 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Della*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida
 da parte della *contessa*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida
> da parte della *contessa*


*Arrapata* 



Spoiler



:risata:


----------



## Eliade (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa Arrapata di


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di

*acciughe*


----------



## brenin (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe *marinate*


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe *marinate,**

convinta*


----------



## brenin (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convinta *si*


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte  della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi
​ 

*che*


----------



## brenin (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte  della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che *anche*


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche*

appigliandosi*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche*
> 
> appigliandosi*


*Alla*


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2016)

O.T. Ma la coerenza narrativa è un optional?:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Ma la coerenza narrativa è un optional?:rotfl:


OT

Sìsì, a me piace che trionfi il non-sense! 


/OT


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte  della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla

*Costituzione*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte  della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla
> 
> *Costituzione*


*Italiana*


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana*

difficilmente
*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana*
> 
> difficilmente
> *


*Avrebbe*


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe

*trovato


*


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe
> 
> *trovato
> 
> ...


*La*


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte  della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la


*scappatoia*


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano  sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta  contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da  suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da  camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte  della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la
> 
> 
> *scappatoia*


per


----------



## Leda (12 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per

*scongiurare*


----------



## brenin (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare *una*


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una


*imminente*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare *una*


...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una
> 
> 
> *imminente*


*sonora*


----------



## brenin (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora *esplosione*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora *esplosione*


*Di*


----------



## brenin (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Di*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di *rabbia*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di *rabbia*


*Del*


----------



## brenin (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Del*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del *consorte*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero .   in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano   sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta   contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da   suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da   camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte   della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del *consorte*


 *gran*


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *gran*


Conte


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conte


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consortegran conte* sbardellotto 




*


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consortegran conte* sbardellotto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran contesbarrellotto* impegnato
*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran contesbarrellotto* impegnato
> *


*Nel*


----------



## brenin (15 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran contesbarrellottoimpegnato


*suo*


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellottoimpegnato nel suo
*
proclamarsi*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero . in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellottoimpegnato nel suo
> *
> proclamarsi*


*Raffinato*


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi cheanche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato 

*intenditore*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero  in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi cheanche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato
> 
> *intenditore*


*Di*


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di 

*organismi*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di
> 
> *organismi*


*Unicellulari*


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

*non se ne esce più....*

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari

*procarioti*


----------



## Eliade (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti



Spoiler



cazzo scrivo ora?



. Tuttavia





Spoiler



comunque ho letto orgasmi e non organismi.... :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*La



Spoiler



orgasmi unicellulari procarioti  è inquietante !!!!


*


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la

*gentildonna*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia
> 
> *la*


*Contessa*


----------



## Eliade (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò


finalmente


----------



## Eliade (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente *un*


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un


*espediente*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un
> 
> 
> *espediente*


*per*


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per
*
liberarsi*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per
> *
> liberarsi*


*del*


----------



## Eliade (15 Novembre 2016)

--


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del
*
consorte*


----------



## Eliade (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte

pescivendolo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte
> 
> pescivendolo


*Cocainomane*


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane
*
ottuagenario
*


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane
> *
> ottuagenario
> *


*Rompiballe*


----------



## Eliade (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma


Il


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Conte


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte 
*
diabolico*


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conte


 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]
te pòssino.....:rotfl::rotfl:
:bacissimo:


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> diabolico


*intuì*


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *intuì*


*Il*


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Il*


*tranello*


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *tranello*


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte 





diabolico intuì il tranello *e*


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*si*


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *si*








 Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta* 
Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte 





diabolico intuì il tranello *e*



*si*
*Procuro*'


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta*
> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> ...


*rapidamente*


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *rapidamente*


un


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




diabolico intuì il tranello e si prucurò rapidamente un *affilatissimo*


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta* 
Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte 





diabolico intuì il tranello *e*



*si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba *


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta*
> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> ...


 elettrico


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta*
> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> elettrico


*per*


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *per*


tosare


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> elettrico





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *per*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tosare


*(L') aiuola *


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *(L') aiuola *


*prediletta*


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *prediletta*


*Con*


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Con*


*accanimento*


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta*
> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> elettrico


per tosare 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> *(L') aiuola *





brenin ha detto:


> *accanimento.*


*Nel*


----------



## LucyLiu (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> per tosare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*mentre*


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> *mentre*








 Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta* 
Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte 





diabolico intuì il tranello *e*



*si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuto la prediletta con accanimento.
nel mentre il *


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta*
> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> ...


*​preservativo*


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​preservativo*


*aveva *


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *aveva *


*finito*


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *finito*


*​di*


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta* 
Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte 





diabolico intuì il tranello *e*



*si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuto la prediletta con accanimento.
nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare *


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta*
> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> ...


*golose
*


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *golose
> *


*delizie* 



Spoiler



golose !!!!!! ?????? :rotfl:Grande Ginevra


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *delizie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




diabolico intuì il tranello *e*



si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento.
 nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare :mrgreen: golose delizie *afrodisiache*


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apprezzate


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> apprezzate


*soprattutto*


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> apprezzate





brenin ha detto:


> *soprattutto*


*Dalla*


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Dalla*


*stessa*


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> apprezzate





brenin ha detto:


> *soprattutto*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Dalla*





brenin ha detto:


> *stessa*


*cuoca*


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2016)

Vogliosa


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




diabolico intuì il tranello *e*



si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento.
nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare :mrgreen: golose delizie *afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di *


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*essere*


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *essere*


*Trombata*


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Trombata*


finalmente


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> 
> ...





brenin ha detto:


> *essere*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Trombata*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> senza


*Ritegno*


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Ritegno*


dal


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dal


*Suo*


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Suo*


*superdotato*


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *superdotato*


*Amante*


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Amante*


fruttivendolo


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fruttivendolo


BANANEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> BANANEEEEEEEEE!!!!


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




diabolico intuì il tranello *e*



si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento.
nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare :mrgreen: golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata finalmente senza ritegno dal suo superdotato  amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANE!!!!! 
*Ma *


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NON*


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *NON*


*Accadde*


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Accadde*


*Proprio*


----------



## LucyLiu (17 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Proprio*


*nulla*


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> *nulla*


*di*


----------



## LucyLiu (17 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *di*


*sconvolgente*


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> *sconvolgente*


però


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> *NON*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Accadde*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Proprio*





LucyLiu ha detto:


> *nulla*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *di*





LucyLiu ha detto:


> *sconvolgente*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però


*Il*


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Il*


bananaro


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bananaro


*Eccitato*


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Eccitato*


prese


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prese


Due


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Due


grosse


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grosse


Zucchine


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Zucchine


dure


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dure


*e *


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> *NON*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Accadde*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Proprio*





LucyLiu ha detto:


> *nulla*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *di*





LucyLiu ha detto:


> *sconvolgente*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Il*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bananaro





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Eccitato*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prese





Buscopann ha detto:


> Due





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grosse





Buscopann ha detto:


> Zucchine





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dure





Buscopann ha detto:


> *e *


*Bitorsolute*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Bitorsolute*


che


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che


*Infilo*'


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Infilo*'


*virilmente*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *virilmente*


nel


----------



## brenin (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel


*frullatore*


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *frullatore*


*Le*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Le*


spappolò


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spappolò


*E*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *E*


spalmò


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spalmò


*la*


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *la*


*Nutella* :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Nutella* :rotfl:


*verdastra
*


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *verdastra
> *


*Nella*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Nella*


 *​morbida*


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​morbida*


...


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​morbida*


*apertura*

(Mo' vi voglio vedere :carneval


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *apertura*
> 
> (Mo' vi voglio vedere :carneval


 calda


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> calda


della


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> della


*giovane*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

*prosperosa*


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gustosa


della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa

*nipote *


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa
> 
> *nipote *


*del sindaco*

Aggiungo io perché qui altrimenti si rischiava l'incesto


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *del sindaco*
> 
> Aggiungo io perché qui altrimenti si rischiava l'incesto


*Presuntuoso*


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Presuntuoso*


Presuntuoso.

*Questa*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Presuntuoso.
> 
> *Questa*


 volta


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> volta


*il*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *il*


 peso


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> peso


*della*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *della*


 decisione


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> decisione


*gravava*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *gravava*


sul


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sul


*cavallo*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *cavallo*


 montato


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> montato


*improvvisamente *


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *improvvisamente *


 con


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> con


*imbarazzo *


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *imbarazzo *


Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo 
 Dalla


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> *NON*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Accadde*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Proprio*





LucyLiu ha detto:


> *nulla*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *di*





LucyLiu ha detto:


> *sconvolgente*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Il*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bananaro





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Eccitato*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prese





Buscopann ha detto:


> Due





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grosse





Buscopann ha detto:


> Zucchine





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dure





Buscopann ha detto:


> *e *





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Bitorsolute*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Infilo*'





Buscopann ha detto:


> *virilmente*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel





brenin ha detto:


> *frullatore*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Le*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spappolò





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *E*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spalmò





Buscopann ha detto:


> *la*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Nutella* :rotfl:





Buscopann ha detto:


> *verdastra
> *





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Nella*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​morbida*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *apertura*
> 
> (Mo' vi voglio vedere :carneval





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> calda





Fiammetta ha detto:


> della





Buscopann ha detto:


> *giovane*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *prosperosa*





Buscopann ha detto:


> della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa
> 
> *nipote *





Buscopann ha detto:


> *del sindaco*
> 
> Aggiungo io perché qui altrimenti si rischiava l'incesto





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Presuntuoso*





Buscopann ha detto:


> Presuntuoso.
> 
> *Questa*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> volta





Buscopann ha detto:


> *il*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> peso





Buscopann ha detto:


> *della*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> decisione





Buscopann ha detto:


> *gravava*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sul





Buscopann ha detto:


> *cavallo*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> montato





Buscopann ha detto:


> *improvvisamente *





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> con





Buscopann ha detto:


> *imbarazzo *





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo
> Dalla


*precettrice*


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo
> Dalla


*di*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Questa


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *di*


@buscopan ti sei perso la precettrice


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @buscopan ti sei perso la precettrice


Andiamo a cercarla :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Andiamo a cercarla :rotfl:


 sta poco di buono dove sarà finita:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sta poco di buono dove sarà finita:rotfl:


Lo sapevo che stava andando in vacca tutto quanto. Io pensavo al cavallo dei pantaloni e Ginevra a Varenne :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sta poco di buono dove sarà finita:rotfl:


Lo scopriremo solo ...scrivendo :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *precettrice*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Questa


misterosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che stava andando in vacca tutto quanto. Io pensavo al cavallo dei pantaloni e Ginevra a Varenne :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


  cosa devo a mia discolpa, volevo andare a cavallo


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> misterosa


 cratura


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa devo a mia discolpa, volevo andare a cavallo


:simy:
Sono monotematico lo so. :rotfl:
:rotfl:


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> creatura


*giaceva*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :simy:
> Sono monotematico lo so. :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...


 languidamente


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> languidamente


*tra*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *tra*


 Le


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Le


*lenzuola*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *lenzuola*


in


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in


*posa*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *posa*


 pronta


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pronta


*per*


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *per*


 Essere


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Essere


depilata


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> depilata


accuratamente


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> accuratamente


alle ascelle


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> alle ascelle


*con*


----------



## Leda (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *con*


certosina








Spoiler



Mi sono capottata dal ridere, mannaggia a voi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> certosina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*perizia

*


Spoiler



qui si sta a fare il best-seller erotico, altro che l'amante di Lady Chatterly



Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> certosina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leduccia :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *perizia
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*Per* 



Spoiler



sto usando tutte le preposizioni semplici :carneval:... Ripasso


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Per*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poter


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Poter


*Partecipare*


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Partecipare*


  a


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a


*Miss*



Spoiler



suggerisco Miss ascella bagnata :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Miss*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ascella


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ascella


*pezzata

*


Spoiler



era più romantico così :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

[MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] a rapporto. Bisogna rimettere insieme i pezzi :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## LucyLiu (19 Novembre 2016)

*... posso farlo io ?*

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e  spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle  con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata.

*Fatalmente 
*


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e  spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle  con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata.
> 
> *Fatalmente
> *


*si*


----------



## LucyLiu (19 Novembre 2016)

. (scusate..doppione)


----------



## LucyLiu (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *si*


intromise

Inviato dal mio GT-I8260 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> intromise
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I8260 utilizzando Tapatalk


*il*


----------



## LucyLiu (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *il*


maniscalco


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> maniscalco


*del*


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e  spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle  con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata.
> 
> *Fatalmente
> *





Buscopann ha detto:


> *si*





LucyLiu ha detto:


> intromise
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I8260 utilizzando Tapatalk





Buscopann ha detto:


> *il*





LucyLiu ha detto:


> maniscalco





Buscopann ha detto:


> *del*


*Marchese* 

( grazie [MENTION=5548]LucyLiu[/MENTION])


----------



## LucyLiu (19 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese 

*Maragnao  *:rotfl::rotfl:


de nada Milady [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Marchese*
> 
> ( grazie [MENTION=5548]LucyLiu[/MENTION])


*particolarmente*


----------



## LucyLiu (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *particolarmente*



Busco....a regàzzì...stai attento a non saltare le parole...
altrimenti devi pagare me e Lady [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] per i riassunti....


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese
> 
> *Maragnao  *:rotfl::rotfl:
> ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> *particolarmente*


*Cazzuto*


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Cazzuto*


*Signora!!!*


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Signora!!!*


*Esclamo*'


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Esclamo*'


*Non*


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Non*


*Soddisfatto*


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Soddisfatto*


*del*


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *del*


servizio


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> servizio


*a*


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *a*


*Domicilio*


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Domicilio*


*Prenda!*


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Prenda!*


 Perbacco!!!


----------



## JON (20 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perbacco!!!


Il


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese
> 
> *Maragnao  *:rotfl::rotfl:
> ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> *particolarmente*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Cazzuto*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Signora!!!*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Esclamo*'





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Non*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Soddisfatto*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *del*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> servizio





Buscopann ha detto:


> *a*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Domicilio*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Prenda!*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perbacco!!!





JON ha detto:


> Il


Cazzo !!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo !!!


 Mmmn...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mmmn...


*Penso*'


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Penso*'


*Ne*


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Ne*


*Prese*


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Ne*


 atto


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> atto


*e*


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2016)

state a fa' un casino! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio penda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e *andò*


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2016)

riportate sempre la storiella, altrimenti non si capisce nulla! :rotfl:
Manco due giorni e mi ritrovo un lavorone! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (20 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio penda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò *in*


.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio penda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e *andò in via *


.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> riportate sempre la storiella, altrimenti non si capisce nulla! :rotfl:
> Manco due giorni e mi ritrovo un lavorone! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 come faccio spiegami, se faccio rispondi citando non me la fa vedere


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e *andò in via QUARAQUAQUA  *


.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> .


*dove*


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *dove*


*Incontro*'


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Incontro*'


*​quel*


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​quel*


*pezzo*


----------



## Buscopann (21 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *pezzo*


*di*


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *di*


*stronzo*


----------



## Buscopann (21 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *stronzo*


*del*


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *del*


mugnaio


----------



## Buscopann (21 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mugnaio


*superdotato*


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e *andò in via QUARAQUAQUA*


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *dove*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Incontro*'





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​quel*





JON ha detto:


> *pezzo*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *di*





JON ha detto:


> *stronzo*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *del*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mugnaio





Buscopann ha detto:


> *superdotato*


*che*


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e *andò in via QUARAQUAQUA* dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato
> 
> 
> ...


 leccava


----------



## brenin (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> leccava


*avidamente*


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *avidamente*


*​la*


----------



## brenin (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​la*


*virginea*


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *virginea*[/QUOTE   *vongola*


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> brenin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *virginea*[/QUOTE   *vongola*
> ...


----------



## brenin (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *succosa*
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Buscopann ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *con
> ...


----------



## brenin (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> brenin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *passione*
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Buscopann ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *irrefrenabile*
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> brenin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Signor*
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buscopann ha detto:
> 
> 
> > gridò
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Vuole*
> ...


----------



## brenin (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buscopann ha detto:
> 
> 
> > una
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *palpitante*
> ...


----------



## brenin (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> brenin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > palpata
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *revitalizzante*
> ...


----------



## brenin (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> brenin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *prolungata*
> ...


----------



## brenin (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> brenin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > così
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *da*
> ...


----------



## brenin (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> brenin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *perdersi*
> ...


----------



## brenin (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> brenin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > nel
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *consueto*
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Più tardi metto a posto la sequenza se no [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] ci cazzia :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e *andò in via QUARAQUAQUA* dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile 
signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto *di*


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e *andò in via QUARAQUAQUA* dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto *di*


*fornicazione?*


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *fornicazione?*


*Si*


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Si*


*metta*


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *metta*


 la


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la


*mia*


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *mia*


 gamba


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e *andò in via QUARAQUAQUA* dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto *di*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *fornicazione?*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Si*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *metta*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la





Buscopann ha detto:


> *mia*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gamba


*Tra*


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gamba


*le*


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *le*


*Sue*


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

grandi


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grandi


*accoglienti*


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *accoglienti*


 morbide


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> morbide


*ghiandole*


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *ghiandole*


 mammarie


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *ghiandole*


Mammarie


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mammarie


*Obbedisco*


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Obbedisco*


*Disse* 



Spoiler



non avevo dubbi che ubbidivi :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Disse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Lei*



Spoiler



è lei che ubbidisce! Sveglia!!! :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Lei*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Confusa* :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Confusa* :rotfl:


 presa


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> presa


*la*


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *la*


*cantonata*


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *cantonata*


*del*


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *del*


*​dove*


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​dove*


*andare*


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e *andò in via QUARAQUAQUA* dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto *di*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *fornicazione?*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Si*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *metta*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la





Buscopann ha detto:


> *mia*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gamba





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Tra*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *le*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Sue*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grandi





Buscopann ha detto:


> *accoglienti*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> morbide





Buscopann ha detto:


> *ghiandole*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mammarie





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Obbedisco*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Disse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Lei*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Confusa* :rotfl:





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> presa





Buscopann ha detto:


> *la*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *cantonata*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *del*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​dove*





JON ha detto:


> *andare*


*decise*


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *decise*


*che*


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *che*


*era*


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *era*


*il*


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *il*


 momento


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> momento


*di*


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *di*


*fare*


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *fare*


*un*


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *un*


*lavoretto*


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *lavoretto*


*a*


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *a*


*due*


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *due*


*​menti*


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> *​menti*


 sottili


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e *andò in via QUARAQUAQUA* dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto *di*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *metta*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la





Buscopann ha detto:


> *mia*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gamba





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Tra*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *le*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Sue*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grandi





Buscopann ha detto:


> *accoglienti*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> morbide





Buscopann ha detto:


> *ghiandole*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mammarie





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mammarie





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Obbedisco*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Disse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Lei*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Confusa* :rotfl:





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> presa





Buscopann ha detto:


> *la*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *cantonata*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *del*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​dove*





JON ha detto:


> *andare*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *decise*





JON ha detto:


> *che*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *era*





JON ha detto:


> *il*





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> momento





JON ha detto:


> *di*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *fare*





JON ha detto:


> *un*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *lavoretto*





JON ha detto:


> *a*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *due*





farfy72 ha detto:


> *​menti*


*sottili ma *
*addormentate*


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *sottili ma *
> *addormentate*


 come


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come


*Orsi*


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Orsi*


*in*


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Orsi*


 in


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in


*letargo*


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *letargo*


Apparente


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Apparente


*Entrò*


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Entrò*


 il


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il


*garzone*


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *garzone*


*Che*


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Che*


*consegnava*


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *consegnava*


*Il*


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Il*


*cesto*


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *cesto*


*Di*


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Di*


*zucchine*


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *zucchine*


*Che*


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Che*


*era*


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *era*


*Troppo*


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Troppo*


 pieno


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pieno


*Così*


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Così*


da


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> da


*prelevarne*


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *prelevarne*


 *​2*


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​2*


*particolarmente *


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *particolarmente *


 *​carnose*


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​carnose*


*Pensò*


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Pensò*


"Però!!!!"


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> "Però!!!!"


*mentre*


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *mentre*


 Manipolava


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Manipolava


*con*


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *con*


 passione


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> passione


*i*


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *i*


*Testicoli*


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Testicoli*


 gonfi


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Testicoli*


* e turgidi*


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> * e turgidi*


pronti


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pronti


*Per*


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Per*


 esplodere


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Per*


*al*


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *al*


 richiamo


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> richiamo


*Della*


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Della*


*succosa*


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *succosa*


*Rosea*


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *succosa*


 dolce


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dolce


calda :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> calda :rotfl:


bagnata


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bagnata


*invitante*


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *invitante*


 bocca


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bocca


*Lui*


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Lui*


*Si*


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Si*


*accorse*


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *accorse*


*Che*


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Che*


*pulsava*


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *pulsava*


*Intensamente*


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Intensamente*


*il*


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *il*


*Manico*


----------



## JON (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Manico*


*del*


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *del*


 focoso


----------



## JON (25 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> focoso


Idraulico


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Idraulico


 impegnato


----------



## JON (25 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> impegnato


ad


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> ad


 esplorare


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esplorare


*Il*


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Il*


 grande


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grande


*antro*


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *antro*


* recondito*


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> * recondito*


*della*


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *della*


 *​perversa*


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​perversa*


*governante*


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *governante*


 esperta


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esperta


*in*


----------



## LucyLiu (26 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *in*





Spoiler



soffocotti




si può dire ?? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorprendenti


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sorprendenti


*e*



Spoiler



@LucyLiu fosse per me ci stava bene anche pompini :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *e*


*gargarismi*


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *gargarismi*


*con*


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *con*


 il


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il


*denso*


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *denso*


 nettare


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nettare


*
Di


P.s(domani mattina metto a posto il racconto *)


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *
> Di
> 
> 
> P.s(domani mattina metto a posto il racconto *)


 :umile: abbiamo fatto un bel casino


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :umile: abbiamo fatto un bel casino


Più che altro vorrei evitare un coccolone ad [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *
> Di
> 
> 
> P.s(domani mattina metto a posto il racconto *)


*turgidi



Spoiler



ci saranno il premio Strega . E' come l'Ulysse di Joyce in versione soft porno :carneval:



*


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile 
signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
"Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide  ghiandole mammarie"
"obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
Entrò il garzone che consegnava il cesto di zucchine che era troppo pieno così da prelevarne 2 particolarmente carnose, pensò "però!!!", mentre manipolava con passione i testicoli gonfi e turgidi pronti per esplodere al richiamo della succosa, rose, dolce, calda, bagnata, invitante bocca.
Lui si accorse che pulsava intensamente il manico del focoso,idraulico impegnato ad esplorare il grande antro recondito della perversa governante esperta in soffocotti sorprendenti e gargarismi con il denso nettare di turgidi *cazzi



Spoiler



altro che arci


*


Spoiler



:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
> "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide  ghiandole mammarie"
> ...


 desiderosi


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!!
> Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
> "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide  ghiandole mammarie"
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>


 essere


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile 
signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
"Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide  ghiandole mammarie"
"obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
Entrò il garzone che consegnava il cesto di zucchine che era troppo pieno così da prelevarne 2 particolarmente carnose, pensò "però!!!", mentre manipolava con passione i testicoli gonfi e turgidi pronti per esplodere al richiamo della succosa, rose, dolce, calda, bagnata, invitante bocca.
Lui si accorse che pulsava intensamente il manico del focoso,idraulico impegnato ad esplorare il grande antro recondito della perversa governante esperta in soffocotti sorprendenti e gargarismi con il denso nettare di turgidi cazzi desiderosi di essere* spediti *


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
> "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide  ghiandole mammarie"
> "obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
> ...


 nel


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel


*cavo*


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *cavo*


*​della*


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​della*


*gocciolante*


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *gocciolante*


 caverna


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile 
 signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
 "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide  ghiandole mammarie"
 "obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
 Entrò il garzone che consegnava il cesto di zucchine che era troppo pieno così da prelevarne 2 particolarmente carnose, pensò "però!!!", mentre manipolava con passione i testicoli gonfi e turgidi pronti per esplodere al richiamo della succosa, rose, dolce, calda, bagnata, invitante bocca.
 Lui si accorse che pulsava intensamente il manico del focoso,idraulico impegnato ad esplorare il grande antro recondito della perversa governante esperta in soffocotti sorprendenti e gargarismi con il denso nettare di turgidi cazzi desiderosi di esserespediti nel cavo della gocciolante caverna*.*


----------



## brenin (28 Novembre 2016)

*Allorchè*


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *Allorchè*


 arrivò


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
> "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide  ghiandole mammarie"
> "obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>


 muscoloso


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> muscoloso


*Marinaio* 


 [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] a rapporto


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile 
signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
"Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
"obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
Entrò il garzone che consegnava il cesto di zucchine che era troppo pieno così da prelevarne 2 particolarmente carnose, pensò "però!!!", mentre manipolava con passione i testicoli gonfi e turgidi pronti per esplodere al richiamo della succosa, rose, dolce, calda, bagnata, invitante bocca.
Lui si accorse che pulsava intensamente il manico del focoso,idraulico impegnato ad esplorare il grande antro recondito della perversa governante esperta in soffocotti sorprendenti e gargarismi con il denso nettare di turgidi cazzi desiderosi di esserespediti nel cavo della gocciolante caverna.
Allorchè arrivò il muscoloso marinaio *​arrapato*


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
> "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
> "obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>


 *​si*


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​si*


*Tolse*


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Tolse*


 i


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> i


*Pedalini*


----------



## zanna (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Pedalini*


Bucati


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

zanna ha detto:


> Bucati


*E


*​salve zanna !


----------



## zanna (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *E
> 
> 
> *​salve zanna !


Puzzolenti

Caio a te ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *E
> 
> 
> *​salve zanna !


  iniziò


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
> "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
> "obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
> ...


,


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ,


*con*


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> <strong>con</strong>


passione


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> passione


 una


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una


*filippica*


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *filippica*


 contro


----------



## Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> contro


*la*


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *la*


*​bisbetica*


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile 
signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
"Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
"obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
Entrò il garzone che consegnava il cesto di zucchine che era troppo pieno così da prelevarne 2 particolarmente carnose, pensò "però!!!", mentre manipolava con passione i testicoli gonfi e turgidi pronti per esplodere al richiamo della succosa, rose, dolce, calda, bagnata, invitante bocca.
Lui si accorse che pulsava intensamente il manico del focoso,idraulico impegnato ad esplorare il grande antro recondito della perversa governante esperta in soffocotti sorprendenti e gargarismi con il denso nettare di turgidi cazzi desiderosi di esserespediti nel cavo della gocciolante caverna.
 Allorchè arrivò il muscoloso marinaio *​*arrapato  che si tolse i pedalini bucati e puzzolenti. Iniziò, con passione, una filippica contro la bisbetica *indomita*


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzlkione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
> "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
> "obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>


Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile 
signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
"Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
"obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
Entrò il garzone che consegnava il cesto di zucchine che era troppo pieno così da prelevarne 2 particolarmente carnose, pensò "però!!!", mentre manipolava con passione i testicoli gonfi e turgidi pronti per esplodere al richiamo della succosa, rose, dolce, calda, bagnata, invitante bocca.
Lui si accorse che pulsava intensamente il manico del focoso,idraulico impegnato ad esplorare il grande antro recondito della perversa governante esperta in soffocotti sorprendenti e gargarismi con il denso nettare di turgidi cazzi desiderosi di esserespediti nel cavo della gocciolante caverna.
Allorchè arrivò il muscoloso marinaio *​*arrapato che si tolse i pedalini bucati e puzzolenti. Iniziò, con passione, una filippica contro la bisbetica *indomita mentre si*


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
> "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
> "obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
> ...


-


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> -


 *​il*


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *​il*


*Panciotto*


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Panciotto*


*regalatogli*


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *regalatogli*


*Dalla*


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Dalla*


zelante


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> zelante


*cameriera*


----------



## Eliade (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che altro vorrei evitare un coccolone ad [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] :rotfl:


che vi possino! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più tardi metto a posto la sequenza se no [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] ci cazzia :rotfl:


che vi possino 2:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (3 Dicembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile 
signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
"Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
"obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
Entrò il garzone che consegnava il cesto di zucchine che era troppo pieno così da prelevarne 2 particolarmente carnose, pensò "però!!!", mentre manipolava con passione i testicoli gonfi e turgidi pronti per esplodere al richiamo della succosa, rose, dolce, calda, bagnata, invitante bocca.
Lui si accorse che pulsava intensamente il manico del focoso,idraulico impegnato ad esplorare il grande antro recondito della perversa governante esperta in soffocotti sorprendenti e gargarismi con il denso nettare di turgidi cazzi desiderosi di esserespediti nel cavo della gocciolante caverna.
Allorchè arrivò il muscoloso marinaio ​arrapato che si tolse i pedalini bucati e puzzolenti. Iniziò, con passione, una filippica contro la bisbetica indomita mentre si slacciava il panciotto regalatogli dalla zelante cameriera *che*


----------



## Eliade (3 Dicembre 2016)

arriviamo alle battute finali, così la pubblico nell'altro topic e ne iniziamo una nuova!


----------



## LucyLiu (3 Dicembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile 
signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
"Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
"obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
Entrò il garzone che consegnava il cesto di zucchine che era troppo pieno così da prelevarne 2 particolarmente carnose, pensò "però!!!", mentre manipolava con passione i testicoli gonfi e turgidi pronti per esplodere al richiamo della succosa, rose, dolce, calda, bagnata, invitante bocca.
Lui si accorse che pulsava intensamente il manico del focoso,idraulico impegnato ad esplorare il grande antro recondito della perversa governante esperta in soffocotti sorprendenti e gargarismi con il denso nettare di turgidi cazzi desiderosi di esserespediti nel cavo della gocciolante caverna.
Allorchè arrivò il muscoloso marinaio ​arrapato che si tolse i pedalini bucati e puzzolenti. Iniziò, con passione, una filippica contro la bisbetica indomita mentre si slacciava il panciotto regalatogli dalla zelante cameriera che
*scivolava*


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> che vi possino! :rotfl:





Eliade ha detto:


> che vi possino 2:rotfl:


 :kiss:


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
> "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
> "obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
> ...


 lussuriosa


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lussuriosa


*entrambe*


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
> "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
> "obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
> ...


.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> .


*zucchine*


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *zucchine*


*Tra*


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Tra*


*le*


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *le*


*Gambe*


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Gambe*


*nude*


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *nude*


*Aperte*


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Aperte*


*come*


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile
> signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
> "Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
> "obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lussuriosa





Buscopann ha detto:


> *entrambe*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> le.





Buscopann ha detto:


> *zucchine*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Tra*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *le*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Gambe*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *nude*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Aperte*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *come*


*Se*


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Se*


*non*


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *non*


*Potesse*


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Potesse*


*esserci*


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *esserci*


*la*


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2016)

State a fa' un casino 2.....che vi possino 3 ... :rotfl::rotfl:

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile 
signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?
"Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie"
"obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.
Entrò il garzone che consegnava il cesto di zucchine che era troppo pieno così da prelevarne 2 particolarmente carnose, pensò "però!!!", mentre manipolava con passione i testicoli gonfi e turgidi pronti per esplodere al richiamo della succosa, rose, dolce, calda, bagnata, invitante bocca.
Lui si accorse che pulsava intensamente il manico del focoso,idraulico impegnato ad esplorare il grande antro recondito della perversa governante esperta in soffocotti sorprendenti e gargarismi con il denso nettare di turgidi cazzi desiderosi di esserespediti nel cavo della gocciolante caverna.
Allorchè arrivò il muscoloso marinaio ​arrapato che si tolse i pedalini bucati e puzzolenti. Iniziò, con passione, una filippica contro la bisbetica indomita mentre si slacciava il panciotto regalatogli dalla zelante cameriera che
scivolava lussuriosa entrambe le zucchine tra le gambe nude aperte come se non potesse esserci la patata


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> State a fa' un casino 2.....che vi possino 3 ... :rotfl::rotfl:Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?"Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie""obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.Entrò il garzone che consegnava il cesto di zucchine che era troppo pieno così da prelevarne 2 particolarmente carnose, pensò "però!!!", mentre manipolava con passione i testicoli gonfi e turgidi pronti per esplodere al richiamo della succosa, rose, dolce, calda, bagnata, invitante bocca.Lui si accorse che pulsava intensamente il manico del focoso,idraulico impegnato ad esplorare il grande antro recondito della perversa governante esperta in soffocotti sorprendenti e gargarismi con il denso nettare di turgidi cazzi desiderosi di esserespediti nel cavo della gocciolante caverna.Allorchè arrivò il muscoloso marinaio ​arrapato che si tolse i pedalini bucati e puzzolenti. Iniziò, con passione, una filippica contro la bisbetica indomita mentre si slacciava il panciotto regalatogli dalla zelante cameriera chescivolava lussuriosa entrambe le zucchine tra le gambe nude aperte come se non potesse esserci la patata


maroooo' che ne è venuto fuori :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> maroooo' che ne è venuto fuori :rotfl:


Mandiamo il plico a un editore? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mandiamo il plico a un editore? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Tu che personaggio sei ? 

Io sono la cameriera :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu che personaggio sei ?
> 
> Io sono la cameriera :rotfl:


Quella delle zucchine? Ti piace la verdura? :rotfl:

Buscopann

PS. io voglio fare il preservativo gocciolante...un ruolo difficile..interpreto il decadentismo di questo Paese :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quella delle zucchine? Ti piace la verdura? :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. io voglio fare il preservativo gocciolante...un ruolo difficile..interpreto il decadentismo di questo Paese :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfliù che altro dopo che è stato usato ed ha finito di sgocciolare viene buttato tra i rifiuti :singleeye::rotfl:

cambia pesronaggio, va !!!

la verdura mi piace e pure le zucchine :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:*Più che altro dopo che è stato usato ed ha finito di sgocciolare viene buttato tra i rifiuti *:singleeye::rotfl:
> 
> cambia pesronaggio, va !!!
> 
> la verdura mi piace e pure le zucchine :rotfl:


Mi piace il ruolo di colui che fa questa fine. Mi ricorda molto da vicino il mio ruolo all'interno dell'Azienda  :rotfl::rotfl:

Zucchine in brodo di carne stasera per cena? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi piace il ruolo di colui che fa questa fine. Mi ricorda molto da vicino il mio ruolo all'interno dell'Azienda  :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Zucchine in brodo di carne stasera per cena? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Eh mooooo ora il tuo ruolo nell azienda ... Ma va là !!!

no zucchine ripiene di carne :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh mooooo ora il tuo ruolo nell azienda ... Ma va là !!!
> 
> no zucchine ripiene di carne :rotfl:


Vabbè. .brodo di carne..ripiene di carne..si pensava la stessa cosa :rotfl::rotfl:

Basta avere questi pensieri impuri Fiamma. Che poi Ovidio ti porta dall'esorcista apa:apa:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè. .brodo di carne..ripiene di carne..si pensava la stessa cosa :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Basta avere questi pensieri impuri Fiamma. Che poi Ovidio ti porta dall'esorcista apa:apa:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ne dubito, tutt'altro :rotfl:

si sfrega le mani e non scrivo altro .....


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ne dubito, tutt'altro :rotfl:
> 
> si sfrega le mani e non scrivo altro .....


Ma prima di sfregarle ci sputa almeno sopra?  

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma prima di sfregarle ci sputa almeno sopra?
> 
> Buscopann


Spero di no  Comunque tra due minuti chiedo :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spero di no  Comunque tra due minuti chiedo :rotfl:


Un giorno, dopo l'ennesima domanda,  Ovidio ti metterà spalle al muro (non nel senso che tanto ti piace :carneval: ) e ti dirà:

"BASTA!!! SCEGLI: O ME, O IL FORUM!!"

Comincia a pensare cosa rispondere :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann

Ps. Forse mettermi in ignore potrebbe migliorare le cose :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un giorno, dopo l'ennesima domanda,  Ovidio ti metterà spalle al muro (non nel senso che tanto ti piace :carneval: ) e ti dirà:
> 
> "BASTA!!! SCEGLI: O ME, O IL FORUM!!"
> 
> ...


Ma figurati ... Io e Ovidio siamo oltre :carneval:

ma non ci penso proprio a metterti in ignore


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2016)

[/QUOTE]*​ ma*


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

*​ ma*[/QUOTE]



Spoiler



Giné. ..Game Over :carneval:   ne apriamo un altro?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *​ ma*





Spoiler



Giné. ..Game Over :carneval:   ne apriamo un altro?


[/QUOTE] va beh, se dobbiamo, inizia tu


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

> va beh, se dobbiamo, inizia tu


Pari o dispari?

Buscopann


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pari o dispari?
> 
> Buscopann


 dispari!!!! Ho vinto io:sonar:
 Si inizia :
*Fallo*


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dispari!!!! Ho vinto io:sonar:
> Si inizia :
> *Fallo*


Fallo ! *Esclamò*


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fallo ! *Esclamò*


 la


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la


fallo esclamò la *spocchiosissima*


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> fallo esclamò la *spocchiosissima*


Meretrice


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Meretrice


Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice *guardando*


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice *guardando*


*il*


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *il*


*Bitorsoluto *


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Bitorsoluto * fagiolo


 fagiolo


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fagiolo


Incastrato


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Incastrato


*tra*


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice *guardando*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *il*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Bitorsoluto *





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fagiolo





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Incastrato





Buscopann ha detto:


> *tra*


*Le*


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Le*


*pieghe*


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *pieghe*


*Carnose*


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Carnose*


*delle*


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *delle*


 cosce


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosce


*rachitiche*


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *rachitiche*


 e


----------



## Eliade (7 Dicembre 2016)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche


Ragazzi, però ricopiatela la storiella quando rispondete...vi piace farmi lavorare eh?? :carneval:
Che ve possino 4 :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche
> 
> 
> Ragazzi, però ricopiatela la storiella quando rispondete...vi piace farmi lavorare eh?? :carneval:
> Che ve possino 4 :rotfl:


*Lui*


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Lui*


 offeso


----------



## Eliade (8 Dicembre 2016)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanch, lui offeso andò


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanch, lui offeso andò subito[ /QUOTE]  subito


----------



## Buscopann (9 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Eliade ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanch, lui offeso andò subito[ /QUOTE]  subito
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *al*
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Eliade ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanch, lui offeso andò subito[ /QUOTE]  subito
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Buscopann ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2016)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave *arruginita*


,


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita *nella*


...


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2016)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata


 ,


----------



## Eliade (18 Dicembre 2016)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa


...


----------



## Eliade (18 Dicembre 2016)

```
Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana
```


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> ```
> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana
> ```


 fritta


----------



## Eliade (18 Dicembre 2016)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre


 il


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2016)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale


Splendeva.


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2016)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma


era


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> era


Ormai 
Ciao [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] ...todos bien?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ormai
> Ciao [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] ...todos bien?


 finito


Ciao Fiammetta, si bene grazie, non mi sono fatta sentire più, ero di un polemico nei giorni scorsi che non mi sopportavo neanch'io. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> finito
> 
> 
> Ciao Fiammetta, si bene grazie, non mi sono fatta sentire più, ero di un polemico nei giorni scorsi che non mi sopportavo neanch'io. :rotfl:


Ma dai ti sfoghi qui ....puntching ball?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dai ti sfoghi qui ....puntching ball?


 e se poi me la prendo con chi non c'entra?ci manca solo quello, ho evitato di fare commenti in questi giorni ero troppo acida. Se esagero dimmelo


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e se poi me la prendo con chi non c'entra?ci manca solo quello, ho evitato di fare commenti in questi giorni ero troppo acida. Se esagero dimmelo


Se non hai un arma non esageri


----------



## Eliade (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella


putrida


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> putrida


Tavola


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> putrida


Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola *​di*


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola *​di*


Castagno 
 [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] allora ?!?!?! :incazzato:


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Castagno
> @_Buscopann_ allora ?!?!?! :incazzato:


 è sparito!!! Occupato con Tachipirina o vuoi vedere che causa intemperie è impegnato a somministrarsi dosi di Borocillina?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è sparito!!! Occupato con Tachipirina o vuoi vedere che causa intemperie è impegnato a somministrarsi dosi di Borocillina?


Ma per carità ogni tanto gliene capita una :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è sparito!!! Occupato con Tachipirina o vuoi vedere che causa intemperie è impegnato a somministrarsi dosi di Borocillina?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma per carità ogni tanto gliene capita una :rotfl:


Nostalgia dei mal di pancia? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (12 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Castagno


*dura*


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nostalgia dei mal di pancia? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Beh se sparisci e mi prendono gli strizzoni che faccio? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *dura*


Come


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come


 una


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola *​di*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Castagno
> [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] allora ?!?!?! :incazzato:





Buscopann ha detto:


> *dura*





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una


Lastra


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lastra


Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra *​di*


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra *​di*


Marmo


----------



## Buscopann (13 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Marmo


*DECISE*


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *DECISE*


Di


----------



## Buscopann (13 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di


accovacciarsi


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra *​di*


Marmo decise di accovacciarsi sotto


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Marmo decise di accovacciarsi sotto


 la


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la


Sedia


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sedia


 trasparente


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> trasparente


Mentre


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mentre


 il


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il


Topo


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Topo


arrapato


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> arrapato


Che


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che


 cercava


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cercava


Di


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di


intrufolarsi


----------



## Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intrufolarsi


*nella*


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *nella*


Fessura


----------



## Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fessura


Nascosta


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nascosta


Della


----------



## Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Della


Topa


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Topa


"Maiale!" 

:rofl:

P.s. Non è  una constatazione ma il proseguimento del racconto: D


----------



## Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Maiale!"
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> P.s. Non è  una constatazione ma il proseguimento del racconto: D


Gridò


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Gridò


La


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La


 orgasmica


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> orgasmica


Gatta


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gatta


 nera


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che






quanto lavoro che me fate fa'! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 energeticamente


----------



## Buscopann (15 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> energeticamente


Serrava


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Serrava


Le 

Sorry [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION]


----------



## Eliade (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le 

cinghie 




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le
> 
> Sorry [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION]


 :bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le
> 
> cinghie
> 
> ...


della


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> della


 pompa


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pompa


Idraulica


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Idraulica


  intorno


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intorno


Al


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Al


Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al *MAESTOSO*


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al *MAESTOSO*


Pennacchio


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pennacchio


 giallo


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> giallo


Che


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che


 sembrava


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sembrava


esplodere


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> esplodere


 di


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di


desiderio


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> desiderio


 Siiii


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Siiii


Ansimo' 

 [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] ...avanti tutta !!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ansimo'
> 
> [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] ...avanti tutta !!!


 con


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> con


Voluttà


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Voluttà


 mentre


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mentre


Il


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il


turgido


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> turgido


Stoccafisso :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stoccafisso :rotfl:


marmoreo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> marmoreo


Che


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che


pulsava


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> pulsava


Mentre


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mentre


 Non si capisce più un cazzo:scopa:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non si capisce più un cazzo:scopa:


Ah ah ah ci vuole [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION]


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mentre


  schizzava


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> schizzava


copioso


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> copioso


Nelle


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nelle


natiche


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> natiche


Toste


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toste


 della


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> della


Regina


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Regina


di


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> di


Stocazzo :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stocazzo :carneval:


VENGOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> VENGOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :carneval:


Esclamo' :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esclamo' :rotfl:


il


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> il


portentoso


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> portentoso


falegname


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> portentoso


 segaiolo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> segaiolo


Intento


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intento


a


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a


Segare


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Segare


il


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> il


Suo


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Suo


Tavolo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tavolo


Di


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di


Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al *MAESTOSO* pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desiderio  *Siiiiii* ansimò con voluttà mentre il turgido stocafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della *Regina di Stocazzo* :carneval:   VENGOOOOO!!!!:carneval: esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo *tarlato*


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al *MAESTOSO* pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desiderio  *Siiiiii* ansimò con voluttà mentre il turgido stocafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della *Regina di Stocazzo* :carneval:   VENGOOOOO!!!!:carneval: esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo *tarlato*


Improvvisamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Improvvisamente


 si


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si


Accorse


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Accorse


 di


----------



## Buscopann (19 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di


una


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> una


enorme


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> enorme


Passera


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Passera


Che


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che


Cinguettava 
:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cinguettava
> :carneval:


eccitata


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eccitata


Alla


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Alla


Vista


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vista


Di


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Di


Un


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eccitata


  enigmatico


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> enigmatico


Bastone


----------



## andrea53 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bastone


roteante


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> roteante


Infilato


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infilato


nella


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> nella


Topa


----------



## andrea53 (21 Gennaio 2017)

*(oddio)*

di una


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> di una


lasciva


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> lasciva


 e


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e


insaziabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> insaziabile


 umida


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> umida


amazzone


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> amazzone


affamata


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> affamata


Perbacco!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perbacco!!!


disse


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> disse


Senza


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Senza


ritegno


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ritegno


Il


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il


Cuoco (?)


----------



## andrea53 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cuoco (?)


Posando


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Posando


La


----------



## andrea53 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La


teglia


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> teglia


Unta


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La


 forchetta


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> teglia





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forchetta


Teglia o forchetta? 

Buscopann


----------



## andrea53 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forchetta


La teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta (maybe?)


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> La teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta (maybe?)


 trafisse


----------



## Eliade (21 Gennaio 2017)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che ve possino!!!!! Muoroooo!!
Avete anche il coraggio di chiamarmi...invece di sperare che non me ne accorga!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare  il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Ebbene sì lo facciamo apposta così vieni tra noi e ci cazziiiiiiii :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare  il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la


Morbida


----------



## Eliade (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ebbene sì lo facciamo apposta così vieni tra noi e ci cazziiiiiiii :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

allo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> allo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne


Rosea


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rosea


della


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> della


Madama


----------



## Eliade (21 Gennaio 2017)

RIEPILOGO STORIA

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO STORIA
> 
> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama


LabellafigheirA


----------



## andrea53 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> LabellafigheirA


finalmente


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> finalmente


La


----------



## andrea53 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La


fece


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> fece


Bere


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bere


dal


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dal


Bicchiere


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bicchiere


colmo


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bicchiere


ma che fine ha fatto maremma maiala non la trovo più


----------



## Eliade (22 Gennaio 2017)

RIEPILOGO STORIA

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO STORIA
> 
> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo


Di


----------



## andrea53 (22 Gennaio 2017)

acqua sorgiva


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> acqua sorgiva


 appestata


----------



## andrea53 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appestata


come


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> come


una


----------



## andrea53 (23 Gennaio 2017)

discarica


----------



## Buscopann (23 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> discarica


"Buonissima!"


----------



## andrea53 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Miracolo!


----------



## andrea53 (23 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Miracolo!


disse


----------



## andrea53 (23 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> disse


la pastorella


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> la pastorella


Mentre


----------



## andrea53 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mentre


, seduta


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> , seduta


Cercava


----------



## andrea53 (23 Gennaio 2017)

di sfuggire


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> di sfuggire


al


----------



## andrea53 (23 Gennaio 2017)

timido sguardo


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> timido sguardo


Di


----------



## andrea53 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Papa


----------



## andrea53 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Callisto II


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Callisto II


Che 

( ah però: D)


----------



## LucyLiu (23 Gennaio 2017)

**

pontificava


----------



## andrea53 (24 Gennaio 2017)

Dalla


----------



## andrea53 (24 Gennaio 2017)

Borgogna


----------



## andrea53 (24 Gennaio 2017)

(non la finiamo più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> (non la finiamo più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


Dove 
( sta venendo fuori una lezione di storia :rotfl


----------



## andrea53 (24 Gennaio 2017)

le vigne


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> le vigne


  vergini

Si ma scrivi una sola parola,  se no porti il discorso dove vuoi tu:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vergini
> 
> Si ma scrivi una sola parola,  se no porti il discorso dove vuoi tu:rotfl:


crescevano


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> crescevano


selvagge


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2017)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo di acqua sorgiva appestata come una discarica. "Buonissima, Miracolo" disse la pastorella mentre, seduta, cercava di sfuggire al timido sguardo di papa Callisto II, che pontificava dalla borgogna dove le vigne vergini crescevano selvagge.




andrea53 ha detto:


> le vigne


Una sola parola per volta.  [MENTION=5074]andrea53[/MENTION]


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] ti adoro hai riscritto tutto:thankyou:


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] ti adoro hai riscritto tutto:thankyou:


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] ti adoro hai riscritto tutto:thankyou:


Si, o deciso che ogni tanto (spero di riuscire a farlo tutti i giorni) passo e riepilogo...ci credereste mai???? IO che faccio i riepiloghi!!!:rotfl:


----------



## andrea53 (27 Gennaio 2017)

La


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> La


Pastorella


----------



## andrea53 (27 Gennaio 2017)

rimasta


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> rimasta


Sola


----------



## LucyLiu (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sola


stava


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> stava


Preparando


----------



## LucyLiu (28 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Preparando


la pastorella rimasta sola stava preparando

una


----------



## andrea53 (28 Gennaio 2017)

gustosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> gustosa


polpetta


----------



## andrea53 (28 Gennaio 2017)

vegetale


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> vegetale


Noooo


----------



## andrea53 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Noooo


al gatto :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> al gatto :rotfl:


Che ( birichino ) :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che ( birichino ) :rotfl:


si


----------



## andrea53 (29 Gennaio 2017)

nascose


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> nascose


 nella


----------



## andrea53 (30 Gennaio 2017)

sacca


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> sacca


pelosa


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pelosa


ma


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ma


 comunque


----------



## andrea53 (1 Febbraio 2017)

accogliente


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> accogliente


dove


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dove


liberare


----------



## andrea53 (1 Febbraio 2017)

il


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> il


 mistico


----------



## andrea53 (2 Febbraio 2017)

e felino


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> e felino


 massaggia a te una sola parola


----------



## andrea53 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> massaggia a te una sola parola


----------



## Eliade (2 Febbraio 2017)

RIEPILOGO STORIA

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo di acqua sorgiva appestata come una discarica. "Buonissima, Miracolo" disse la pastorella mentre, seduta, cercava di sfuggire al timido sguardo di papa Callisto II, che pontificava dalla borgogna dove le vigne vergini crescevano selvagge.
la pastorella rimasta sola stava preparando una gustosa polpetta vegetale, "Nooooo" al gatto che si nascose nella sacca pelosa ma comunque accogliente dove liberare il mistico e

NB: Felino non è accettato. Quindi l'ultima parola è "e". :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO STORIA
> 
> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo di acqua sorgiva appestata come una discarica. "Buonissima, Miracolo" disse la pastorella mentre, seduta, cercava di sfuggire al timido sguardo di papa Callisto II, che pontificava dalla borgogna dove le vigne vergini crescevano selvagge.
> la pastorella rimasta sola stava preparando una gustosa polpetta vegetale, "Nooooo" al gatto che si nascose nella sacca pelosa ma comunque accogliente dove liberare il mistico e imponente
> ...


 imponente


----------



## andrea53 (3 Febbraio 2017)

miagolio


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Che


----------



## andrea53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

risuonò


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> risuonò


Nella


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nella


Madia


----------



## andrea53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

della


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> della


Nonna


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nonna


 rattrappita


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> rattrappita


Che


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che


Ciondolando


----------



## andrea53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

in


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> in


totale


----------



## andrea53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

assenza


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> assenza


di


----------



## Divì (6 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di


Equilibrio


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2017)

RIEPILOGO

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo di acqua sorgiva appestata come una discarica. "Buonissima, Miracolo" disse la pastorella mentre, seduta, cercava di sfuggire al timido sguardo di papa Callisto II, che pontificava dalla borgogna dove le vigne vergini crescevano selvagge.
la pastorella rimasta sola stava preparando una gustosa polpetta vegetale, "Nooooo" al gatto che si nascose nella sacca pelosa ma comunque accogliente dove liberare il mistico e imponente miagolio che risuonò nella madia della nonna rattrappita che Ciondolando in totale assenza di Equilibrio


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO
> 
> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo di acqua sorgiva appestata come una discarica. "Buonissima, Miracolo" disse la pastorella mentre, seduta, cercava di sfuggire al timido sguardo di papa Callisto II, che pontificava dalla borgogna dove le vigne vergini crescevano selvagge.
> la pastorella rimasta sola stava preparando una gustosa polpetta vegetale, "Nooooo" al gatto che si nascose nella sacca pelosa ma comunque accogliente dove liberare il mistico e imponente miagolio che risuonò nella madia della nonna rattrappita che Ciondolando in totale assenza di Equilibrio


Cercava


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cercava


di


----------



## Divì (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di


Scappare


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Scappare


 verso


----------



## andrea53 (7 Febbraio 2017)

orizzonti


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> orizzonti


 torbidi


----------



## andrea53 (7 Febbraio 2017)

, simili

(la virgola si può? )


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> , simili
> 
> (la virgola si può? )


 a

Siiii si può


----------



## andrea53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

solitarie


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> solitarie


Cuspidi.


----------



## andrea53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

stagliate


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2017)

nel


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2017)

RIEPILOGO

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo di acqua sorgiva appestata come una discarica. "Buonissima, Miracolo" disse la pastorella mentre, seduta, cercava di sfuggire al timido sguardo di papa Callisto II, che pontificava dalla borgogna dove le vigne vergini crescevano selvagge.
la pastorella rimasta sola stava preparando una gustosa polpetta vegetale, "Nooooo" al gatto che si nascose nella sacca pelosa ma comunque accogliente dove liberare il mistico e imponente miagolio che risuonò nella madia della nonna rattrappita che Ciondolando in totale assenza di Equilibrio cercava di scappare verso orizzonti torbidi, simili a solitarie cupidi stagliate nel



Arriviamo alla fine di questa storiella, che dite?
Fate voi, per me...potete continuare all'infinito! :*


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO
> 
> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo di acqua sorgiva appestata come una discarica. "Buonissima, Miracolo" disse la pastorella mentre, seduta, cercava di sfuggire al timido sguardo di papa Callisto II, che pontificava dalla borgogna dove le vigne vergini crescevano selvagge.
> la pastorella rimasta sola stava preparando una gustosa polpetta vegetale, "Nooooo" al gatto che si nascose nella sacca pelosa ma comunque accogliente dove liberare il mistico e imponente miagolio che risuonò nella madia della nonna rattrappita che Ciondolando in totale assenza di Equilibrio cercava di scappare verso orizzonti torbidi, simili a solitarie cupidi stagliate nel CAOS
> ...


 CAOS    fine!?!?


----------



## andrea53 (10 Febbraio 2017)

FINALE.

Che ne dite?


----------



## andrea53 (10 Febbraio 2017)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo di acqua sorgiva appestata come una discarica. "Buonissima, Miracolo" disse la pastorella mentre, seduta, cercava di sfuggire al timido sguardo di papa Callisto II, che pontificava dalla borgogna dove le vigne vergini crescevano selvagge.
la pastorella rimasta sola stava preparando una gustosa polpetta vegetale, "Nooooo" al gatto che si nascose nella sacca pelosa ma comunque accogliente dove liberare il mistico e imponente miagolio che risuonò nella madia della nonna rattrappita che Ciondolando in totale assenza di Equilibrio cercava di scappare verso orizzonti torbidi, simili a solitarie cupidi stagliate nel CAOS FINALE.


----------



## andrea53 (10 Febbraio 2017)

*Se gli Editor sono d'accordo... naturalmente*




andrea53 ha detto:


> Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo di acqua sorgiva appestata come una discarica. "Buonissima, Miracolo" disse la pastorella mentre, seduta, cercava di sfuggire al timido sguardo di papa Callisto II, che pontificava dalla borgogna dove le vigne vergini crescevano selvagge.
> la pastorella rimasta sola stava preparando una gustosa polpetta vegetale, "Nooooo" al gatto che si nascose nella sacca pelosa ma comunque accogliente dove liberare il mistico e imponente miagolio che risuonò nella madia della nonna rattrappita che Ciondolando in totale assenza di Equilibrio cercava di scappare verso orizzonti torbidi, simili a solitarie cupidi stagliate nel CAOS FINALE.


----------



## Eliade (10 Febbraio 2017)

A posto così!
Iniziate una nuova storiella?


----------



## andrea53 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Binari


----------



## LucyLiu (11 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Binari


scambiati


----------



## andrea53 (12 Febbraio 2017)

per


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> per


 due.      



Mi raccomando apri la mente


----------



## andrea53 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Lunghe


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Lunghe


 stringhe


----------



## andrea53 (13 Febbraio 2017)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> di


 cuoio


----------



## LucyLiu (13 Febbraio 2017)

**

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio


attraversavano


----------



## andrea53 (13 Febbraio 2017)

le


----------



## LucyLiu (14 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> le


sconfinate


----------



## andrea53 (14 Febbraio 2017)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> e


profonde


----------



## andrea53 (14 Febbraio 2017)

voragini


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Aperte


----------



## andrea53 (16 Febbraio 2017)

, scavalcandole


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> , scavalcandole


 con


----------



## andrea53 (18 Febbraio 2017)

ardite


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ardite


 intenzioni


----------



## andrea53 (18 Febbraio 2017)

, ma


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> , ma


il


----------



## andrea53 (19 Febbraio 2017)

frenetico


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> frenetico


capotreno


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2017)

*RIEPILOGO*

Binari scambiati per  due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno


----------



## andrea53 (21 Febbraio 2017)

imperterrito


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> imperterrito


Decide


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Decide


 di


----------



## andrea53 (22 Febbraio 2017)

obliterare


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> obliterare


la


----------



## andrea53 (22 Febbraio 2017)

sequenza


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> sequenza


aromatica


----------



## andrea53 (23 Febbraio 2017)

e inebriante


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> e inebriante


 di


----------



## andrea53 (23 Febbraio 2017)

tesserini


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> tesserini


sbagliati


----------



## andrea53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

perché


----------



## Eliade (24 Febbraio 2017)

RIEPILOGO

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché 





andrea53 ha detto:


> e inebriante


Che ti possino....una sola parola!!!! :mexican:


----------



## andrea53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché
> 
> ...


non


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> non


 dotati



Non ti far tentare una sola parola


----------



## andrea53 (26 Febbraio 2017)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> di


passione


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> passione


Intanto 

( stavolta viene fuori una cosa surrealissima )


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intanto
> 
> ( stavolta viene fuori una cosa surrealissima )


  la


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la


Passeggera


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Passeggera


sconsolata



Diamoci dentro prima che arrivi  [MENTION=5074]andrea53[/MENTION] e ci riporti sulla retta via:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sconsolata
> 
> 
> 
> Diamoci dentro prima che arrivi  [MENTION=5074]andrea53[/MENTION] e ci riporti sulla retta via:rotfl:


Che


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che


anelava


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anelava


Un


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un


poderoso


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> poderoso


Bacio


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bacio


 strappalingua:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (26 Febbraio 2017)

RIEPILOGO

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua


----------



## andrea53 (27 Febbraio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua


sulla


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> sulla


morbida


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> morbida


Bocca


----------



## andrea53 (28 Febbraio 2017)

del


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> del


succoso


----------



## andrea53 (28 Febbraio 2017)

basso


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> basso


 criceto


----------



## andrea53 (28 Febbraio 2017)

, mai


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> , mai


 avrebbe


----------



## andrea53 (1 Marzo 2017)

immaginato


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> immaginato


che


----------



## andrea53 (1 Marzo 2017)

un


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> un


 roditore


----------



## andrea53 (1 Marzo 2017)

potesse


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> potesse


 essere


----------



## andrea53 (1 Marzo 2017)

sexy


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> sexy


 e


----------



## andrea53 (2 Marzo 2017)

peloso


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> peloso


 con


----------



## andrea53 (2 Marzo 2017)

alcune


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> alcune


 gonadi:rotfl:


----------



## andrea53 (2 Marzo 2017)

traboccanti


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> traboccanti


di


----------



## Eliade (2 Marzo 2017)

RIEPILOGO

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di





Stiamo arrivando al macabro? :rotfl:


----------



## andrea53 (2 Marzo 2017)

salsatonnata (una parola per volta, lo avete detto voi)


----------



## andrea53 (2 Marzo 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> salsatonnata (una parola per volta, lo avete detto voi)


Fresca


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fresca


dal


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dal


Frigo :rofl:


----------



## andrea53 (2 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Frigo :rofl:


.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> .


Improvvisamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Improvvisamente


una


----------



## andrea53 (3 Marzo 2017)

immensa


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> immensa


 distesa


----------



## andrea53 (3 Marzo 2017)

assolata


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> assolata


di


----------



## andrea53 (3 Marzo 2017)

cactus


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> cactus


si


----------



## andrea53 (3 Marzo 2017)

dispiegò


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> dispiegò


in

Quasi poetico


----------



## andrea53 (4 Marzo 2017)

un

(forza, siamo poetici :rotfl


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> un
> 
> (forza, siamo poetici :rotfl


 ondeggiare


Mi stai traviando:mexican:


----------



## andrea53 (4 Marzo 2017)

pungente


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2017)

RIEPILOGO

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente





andrea53 ha detto:


> salsatonnata (una parola per volta, lo avete detto voi)



:facepalm::facepalm::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente
> 
> ...


, la


----------



## andrea53 (7 Marzo 2017)

scintillante


----------



## brenin (7 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> .


Ohibò


----------



## brenin (7 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ohibò


Scusate, avevo sbagliato la parola....

rimedio ora : distesa


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusate, avevo sbagliato la parola....
> 
> rimedio ora : distesa


 ma distesa c'era già poco prima, che facciamo la ripetiamo o la vuoi cambiare?


----------



## brenin (7 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma distesa c'era già poco prima, che facciamo la ripetiamo o la vuoi cambiare?


la cambio con immagine

scusa ancora.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> la cambio con immagine
> 
> scusa ancora.....


  monocromatica



Nessun problema, sarà un poema degno di nota:rotfl:,alla fine (credo)


----------



## brenin (7 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> monocromatica
> 
> 
> 
> Nessun problema, sarà un poema degno di nota:rotfl:,alla fine (credo)



che


OT  Certamente che sarà degno di nota, siamo ad altissimi livelli per cui miriamo direttamente al Nobel.... ( altro che Premio Campiello, Strega, Calvino....  ).


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> che
> 
> 
> OT  Certamente che sarà degno di nota, siamo ad altissimi livelli per cui miriamo direttamente al Nobel.... ( altro che Premio Campiello, Strega, Calvino....  ).


 suscitava


----------



## brenin (7 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> suscitava


immenso


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> immenso


piacere


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> piacere


e


----------



## andrea53 (8 Marzo 2017)

inattese


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

palpitazioni


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> palpitazioni


RIEPILOGO

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con


incontrollati



( grazie del riepilogo.... )


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> incontrollati
> 
> 
> 
> ( grazie del riepilogo.... )


 spasmi


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spasmi


e


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> e


respiri


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> respiri


affannosi


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> affannosi


 dettati


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dettati


da


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> da


un


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un


Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un *bruciante*


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un *bruciante*


 desiderio


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> desiderio


incontrollabile


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2017)

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile


Scusate il ritardo...grazie a ginevra e brenin!:inlove::abbraccio:


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> incontrollabile


 di


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di


essere


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> essere


coinvolti


----------



## brenin (9 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> coinvolti


in


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> in


un


----------



## brenin (9 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un


travolgente


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> travolgente


incontro


----------



## brenin (9 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> incontro


con


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> con


un


----------



## brenin (9 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un


focoso


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> focoso


 lupo .


----------



## brenin (9 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lupo .


Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
*All'improvviso
*


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
> *All'improvviso
> *


si


----------



## brenin (9 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si


presentò


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> presentò


discretamente


----------



## brenin (9 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> discretamente


davanti


----------



## andrea53 (9 Marzo 2017)

Al


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

Carismatico


----------



## andrea53 (9 Marzo 2017)

simulacro


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> simulacro


,la


----------



## brenin (9 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ,la


cui


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> cui


immagine


----------



## andrea53 (9 Marzo 2017)

risplendeva


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> risplendeva


fiera


----------



## andrea53 (9 Marzo 2017)

al


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2017)

calar


----------



## brenin (10 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> calar


della


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> della


luna


----------



## brenin (10 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> luna


*.*


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> *.*


Con


----------



## brenin (10 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Con


Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fira al calar della luna. Con *sfrontatezza*


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
> All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fira al calar della luna. Con *sfrontatezza*


 si


----------



## brenin (10 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si


slacciò


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> slacciò


la


----------



## brenin (10 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la


camicetta


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> camicetta


mostrando


----------



## brenin (11 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mostrando


il


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> il


voluttuoso


----------



## brenin (11 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> voluttuoso


ombelico


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> ombelico


simbolo


----------



## Eliade (11 Marzo 2017)

RIEPILOGO:

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico simbolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO:
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
> All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico simbolo


:abbraccio:


----------



## andrea53 (11 Marzo 2017)

della


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> della


potenza


----------



## brenin (12 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> potenza


e


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> e


 della


----------



## brenin (12 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> della


fertilità


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> fertilità


,languidamente


----------



## andrea53 (13 Marzo 2017)

sciolse


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> sciolse


il


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il


nastro


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> nastro


della


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> della


camiciola


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> camiciola


svelando


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> svelando


maliziosamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> maliziosamente


il


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il


florido


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> florido


seno


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> seno


RIEPILOGO:

 Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
 All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno 

imperlato


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO:
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
> All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno
> ...


di


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di


piccolissime


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> piccolissime


perle


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perle


di


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> di


eccitante


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eccitante


fragranza


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> fragranza


ricca


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ricca


di


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> di


 sensazioni


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sensazioni


Floreali


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sensazioni


conturbanti


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> conturbanti


che


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che


attirarono


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> attirarono


pensieri


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pensieri


lascivi


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> lascivi


frutto


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> frutto


della


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> della


 insaziabile


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> insaziabile


libidine


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> libidine


di


----------



## brenin (14 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di


un


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> un


IEPILOGO:

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno 

imperlato di piccolissime perle di eccitante fragranza ricca di sensazioni floreali conturbanti che attirarono pensieri lascivi frutto della insaziabile libidine di un*​ incontrollabile*i


----------



## brenin (14 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> IEPILOGO:
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
> All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno
> ...


passeggero


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> passeggero


,tentato


----------



## brenin (14 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ,tentato


dal


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> dal


desiderio


----------



## brenin (14 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> desiderio


di


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> di


lambire


----------



## brenin (14 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lambire


quel


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> quel


turgido


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> turgido


uccello


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> uccello


 ormai


----------



## andrea53 (14 Marzo 2017)

paralizzato


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> paralizzato


dal


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> turgido


freddo


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> freddo


calato


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> calato


improvvisamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> improvvisamente


 dopo


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dopo


il


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> il


brusco


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> brusco


abbassamento


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> abbassamento


del


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> del


testosterone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> testosterone.


Spogliarsi





dai che lo rialziamo:rotfl:


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Spogliarsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


completamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> completamente


di


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di


ogni


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> ogni


inibizione


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> inibizione


favorì





( forse ce la fa.... )


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> favorì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  la


----------



## Eliade (15 Marzo 2017)

RIEPILOGO:

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno imperlato di piccolissime perle di eccitante fragranza ricca di sensazioni floreali conturbanti che attirarono pensieri lascivi frutto della insaziabile libidine di un​ incontrollabile passeggero ,tentato dal desiderio di lambire quel turgido uccello ormai paralizzato dal freddo calato improvvisamente dopo il brusco abbassamento del testosterone. Spogliarsi completamente di ogni inibizione favorì la


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO:
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
> All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno imperlato di piccolissime perle di eccitante fragranza ricca di sensazioni floreali conturbanti che attirarono pensieri lascivi frutto della insaziabile libidine di un​ incontrollabile passeggero ,tentato dal desiderio di lambire quel turgido uccello ormai paralizzato dal freddo calato improvvisamente dopo il brusco abbassamento del testosterone. Spogliarsi completamente di ogni inibizione favorì la


passeggera


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> passeggera


nel


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel


suo


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> suo


provocante


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> provocante


atteggiamento


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> atteggiamento


ed


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ed


iniziò


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> iniziò


a


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a


togliersi




( dobbiamo "svegliare" il passeggerO  )


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> togliersi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 maliziosamente



Vado!!! Lo sto per ......svegliare


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> maliziosamente
> 
> 
> 
> Vado!!! Lo sto per ......svegliare



le



( scegli tra sostantivo o aggettivo.... )


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> le
> 
> 
> 
> ( scegli tra sostantivo o aggettivo.... )


 trasparenti


(Ora vediamo .....cosa preferisci)


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> trasparenti
> 
> 
> (Ora vediamo .....cosa preferisci)


culotte


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> culotte


, mostrandosi


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> , mostrandosi


completamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> completamente


nuda


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nuda


all'


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> all'


incontenibile


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> incontenibile


passeggero


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> passeggero


desideroso


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> desideroso


di


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> di


far


----------



## Eliade (16 Marzo 2017)

RIEPILOGO:

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno imperlato di piccolissime perle di eccitante fragranza ricca di sensazioni floreali conturbanti che attirarono pensieri lascivi frutto della insaziabile libidine di un​ incontrollabile passeggero ,tentato dal desiderio di lambire quel turgido uccello ormai paralizzato dal freddo calato improvvisamente dopo il brusco abbassamento del testosterone. Spogliarsi completamente di ogni inibizione favorì la passeggera nel suo provocante atteggiamento ed iniziò a togliersi maliziosamente le trasparenti culotte, mostrandosi completamente nuda all'incontenibile passeggero desideroso di far


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO:
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
> All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno imperlato di piccolissime perle di eccitante fragranza ricca di sensazioni floreali conturbanti che attirarono pensieri lascivi frutto della insaziabile libidine di un​ incontrollabile passeggero ,tentato dal desiderio di lambire quel turgido uccello ormai paralizzato dal freddo calato improvvisamente dopo il brusco abbassamento del testosterone. Spogliarsi completamente di ogni inibizione favorì la passeggera nel suo provocante atteggiamento ed iniziò a togliersi maliziosamente le trasparenti culotte, mostrandosi completamente nuda all'incontenibile passeggero desideroso di far


  grazieeeee:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grazieeeee:inlove:


Giro girotondo


----------



## andrea53 (17 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giro girotondo


con


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> con


il


----------



## andrea53 (17 Marzo 2017)

terzo


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2017)

Viaggiatore


----------



## andrea53 (18 Marzo 2017)

che


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> che


 desiderava


----------



## Eliade (18 Marzo 2017)

RIEPILOGO:

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno imperlato di piccolissime perle di eccitante fragranza ricca di sensazioni floreali conturbanti che attirarono pensieri lascivi frutto della insaziabile libidine di un​ incontrollabile passeggero ,tentato dal desiderio di lambire quel turgido uccello ormai paralizzato dal freddo calato improvvisamente dopo il brusco abbassamento del testosterone. Spogliarsi completamente di ogni inibizione favorì la passeggera nel suo provocante atteggiamento ed iniziò a togliersi maliziosamente le trasparenti culotte, mostrandosi completamente nuda all'incontenibile passeggero desideroso di far Giro girotondo con il terzo viaggiatore che desiderava



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grazieeeee:inlove:


:up::up:


----------



## andrea53 (19 Marzo 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO:
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
> All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno imperlato di piccolissime perle di eccitante fragranza ricca di sensazioni floreali conturbanti che attirarono pensieri lascivi frutto della insaziabile libidine di un​ incontrollabile passeggero ,tentato dal desiderio di lambire quel turgido uccello ormai paralizzato dal freddo calato improvvisamente dopo il brusco abbassamento del testosterone. Spogliarsi completamente di ogni inibizione favorì la passeggera nel suo provocante atteggiamento ed iniziò a togliersi maliziosamente le trasparenti culotte, mostrandosi completamente nuda all'incontenibile passeggero desideroso di far Giro girotondo con il terzo viaggiatore che desiderava
> ...


Invece


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2017)

Fare


----------



## andrea53 (19 Marzo 2017)

un


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> un


particolare


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> particolare


Gioco


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gioco


 con


----------



## andrea53 (20 Marzo 2017)

dei


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2017)

calzini


----------



## andrea53 (20 Marzo 2017)

profumati


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2017)

RIEPILOGO:

Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno imperlato di piccolissime perle di eccitante fragranza ricca di sensazioni floreali conturbanti che attirarono pensieri lascivi frutto della insaziabile libidine di un​ incontrollabile passeggero ,tentato dal desiderio di lambire quel turgido uccello ormai paralizzato dal freddo calato improvvisamente dopo il brusco abbassamento del testosterone. Spogliarsi completamente di ogni inibizione favorì la passeggera nel suo provocante atteggiamento ed iniziò a togliersi maliziosamente le trasparenti culotte, mostrandosi completamente nuda all'incontenibile passeggero desideroso di far Giro girotondo con il terzo viaggiatore che desiderava invece fare un particolare gioco con dei calzini profumati


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> RIEPILOGO:
> 
> Binari scambiati per due lunghe stringhe di cuoio attraversavano le sconfinate e profonde voragini aperte, scavalcandole con ardite intenzioni, ma il frenetico capotreno imperterrito Decide di obliterare la sequenza aromatica e inebriante di tesserini sbagliati perché non dotati di passione. Intanto la passeggera sconsolata che anelava un poderoso bacio strappalingua sulla morbida bocca del succoso basso criceto, mai avrebbe immaginato che un roditore potesse essere sexy e peloso con alcune gonadi traboccanti di salsatonnata fresca dal frigo. Improvvisamente una immensa distesa assolata di cactus si dispiegò in un ondeggiare pungente, la scintillante immagine monocromatica che suscitava immenso piacere e inattese palpitazioni, con incontrollati spasmi e respiri affannosi dettati da un bruciante desiderio incontrollabile di essere coinvolti in un travolgente incontro con un focoso lupo.
> All'improvviso si presentò discretamente davanti al carismatico simulacro, la cui immagine risplendeva fiera al calar della luna. Con sfrontatezza si slacciò la camicetta mostrando il voluttuoso ombelico, simbolo della potenza e della fertilità, languidamente sciolse il nastro della camiciola svelando maliziosamente il florido seno imperlato di piccolissime perle di eccitante fragranza ricca di sensazioni floreali conturbanti che attirarono pensieri lascivi frutto della insaziabile libidine di un​ incontrollabile passeggero ,tentato dal desiderio di lambire quel turgido uccello ormai paralizzato dal freddo calato improvvisamente dopo il brusco abbassamento del testosterone. Spogliarsi completamente di ogni inibizione favorì la passeggera nel suo provocante atteggiamento ed iniziò a togliersi maliziosamente le trasparenti culotte, mostrandosi completamente nuda all'incontenibile passeggero desideroso di far Giro girotondo con il terzo viaggiatore che desiderava invece fare un particolare gioco con dei calzini profumati


, legandoli


----------



## andrea53 (23 Marzo 2017)

a 
(vado via una settimana, continuate voi  )


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> a
> (vado via una settimana, continuate voi  )


dovere


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2017)

*NON SI GIOCA PIU'?*

Uffa!


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Uffa!


Com'è il gioco?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ultimo per questa sera!!! L'ho visto poco fa ed è troppo carino!!
> Parole concatenate: si inizia scrivendo una parola che possa dare il via, l'utente successivo riporta in alto tutto quello che è stato aggiunto prima e sotto aggiunge la sua parola!!
> 
> Ne escono storie esilaranti!!
> ...


 [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] istruzioni recuperate dalla pagina 1


----------



## zanna (18 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dovere


sul


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> sul


dirupo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dirupo


Riflettevo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo


in


----------



## zanna (19 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in


barba


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> barba


Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al


----------



## zanna (19 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al


giramento


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> giramento


Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento  di


----------



## zanna (20 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento  di


palle ...
Troppo facile e financo scontata


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> palle ...
> Troppo facile e financo scontata


Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose

vediamo se riusciamo a uscire dallo scontato


----------



## Lostris (22 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose
> 
> vediamo se riusciamo a uscire dallo scontato


come


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> come


 si


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si


conviene


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> conviene


a


----------



## Lostris (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a


un


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> un


perfetto


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> perfetto


Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto  gentiluomo


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto  gentiluomo dal


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto  gentiluomo dal


 cappello


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cappello


Sgualcito


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sgualcito


Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2017)

sudicio


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> sudicio


Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando


----------



## brenin (24 Ottobre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando *all'improvviso*


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando *all'improvviso*


 apparve


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> apparve


uno


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> uno


strano


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano *​ciondolo*


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano *​ciondolo*


magico


----------



## brenin (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> magico


dalle


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> dalle


gemme


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> dalle


mani


----------



## brenin (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gemme





Fiammetta ha detto:


> mani


e


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> e


bizzarramente


----------



## Skorpio (1 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bizzarramente


defecai..


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> defecai..


dallo



(Ma che ....... Scrivi)


----------



## JON (2 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dallo
> 
> 
> 
> (Ma che ....... Scrivi)


stupore


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> stupore


. Il


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> . Il


nauseabondo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> nauseabondo


Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano *​*ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo *fetore*


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano *​*ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
> Il nauseabondo *fetore*


velocemente


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> velocemente


si


----------



## JON (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si


dissolse


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> dissolse


Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano *​*ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
 Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse *non senza*


----------



## zanna (3 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano *​*ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
> Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse *non senza*


lasciare


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> lasciare


 traccia


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> traccia


nelle


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> nelle


narici


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> narici


e nelle

D)


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> e nelle
> 
> D)


 mani



(Manipolatrice:rotfl


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mani(Manipolatrice:rotfl


irrimediabilmenteD)


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> irrimediabilmenteD)


 compromesse


----------



## andrea53 (4 Novembre 2017)

, appiccicose


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> , appiccicose


(che


----------



## Foglia (4 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> (che


guaio!)


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> guaio!)


disse


----------



## andrea53 (4 Novembre 2017)

, spalmandosi


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> , spalmandosi


il


----------



## andrea53 (4 Novembre 2017)

DDT


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Novembre 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> DDT


sul


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sul


retro


----------



## andrea53 (5 Novembre 2017)

del


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> del


 ginocchio


----------



## andrea53 (7 Novembre 2017)

piegato


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> piegato


Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano *​*ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del  ginocchio piegato per


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2017)

facilitare


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> facilitare


l'


----------



## Foglia (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'


espletamento


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> espletamento


della


----------



## Foglia (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> della


funzione


----------



## andrea53 (12 Novembre 2017)

originale


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

, nel


----------



## andrea53 (15 Novembre 2017)

consueto


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2017)

tentativo


----------



## andrea53 (15 Novembre 2017)

fallimentare


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2017)

di


----------



## andrea53 (15 Novembre 2017)

ricucirsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Novembre 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ricucirsi


Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano *​*ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi *​il*


----------



## JON (16 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano *​*ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi ​il *cervello

*​


----------



## andrea53 (16 Novembre 2017)

fritto


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano *​*ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi *​*il cervello fritto *​da*


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2017)

troppe


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2017)

elucubrazioni


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2017)

cannaiuole.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2017)

Nudo


----------



## andrea53 (18 Novembre 2017)

ma


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2017)

Desideroso


----------



## brenin (20 Novembre 2017)

di


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

una


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2017)

Vigorosa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

trombata :scopare:


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2017)

Liberatoria 

rotfl: speravo non fosse trombata, ma ......all'istinto non si comanda)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

tra

( perdona il mio gretto materialismo maschilista :rotfl


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2017)

Fiotti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2017)

Densa


----------



## Foglia (21 Novembre 2017)

schiuma


----------



## andrea53 (21 Novembre 2017)

odorosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Di


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

frutto


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Maturo


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

RIEPILOGO STORIA


Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di  frutto  maturo



Mi fate sapere se fosse sempre l'ultima, oppure ne abbiamo concluse aktre?
Fate i bravi, che vi tengod'occhio anche senza pc ( :-( )....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

senza


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

le


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
> Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
> Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci


tentatrici


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

Una


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

sola


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

decisa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

nota


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

appasionante


----------



## andrea53 (25 Novembre 2017)

come


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> come


un


----------



## andrea53 (27 Novembre 2017)

tartufo


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .

Boom


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .

Boom

Cadde


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .

Boom

Cadde sulla


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .

Boom

Cadde sulla sua


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
> Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
> Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
> 
> ...


 turgida


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

barba


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Rasposa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Vide


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2017)

ritirarsi


----------



## andrea53 (28 Novembre 2017)

peli


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

pubici


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

davanti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

al


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

Naso


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .

Boom

Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
> Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
> Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
> 
> ...


 umori


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

maleodoranti


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> maleodoranti


della


(Va beh che sei distrutto, ma dai un po di positività è che cxxo, maleodoranti:facepalm


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> della
> 
> 
> (Va beh che sei distrutto, ma dai un po di positività è che cxxo, maleodoranti:facepalm


gnagna. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

Cribbio!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Esclamò


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

indignata


----------



## andrea53 (28 Novembre 2017)

la


----------



## bettypage (29 Novembre 2017)

Vecchia


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

Patata


----------



## andrea53 (29 Novembre 2017)

fritta


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2017)

chiudendosi


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

a


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

riccio


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> riccio


 dopo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

il


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

Maldestro


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Novembre 2017)

tentativo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Boom
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
> Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
> Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
> Boom
> ...


provocare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> provocare


un


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un


restio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> restio


concatenamento


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> concatenamento


di


----------



## andrea53 (29 Novembre 2017)

insolite


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

Circostanze


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

illusorie


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> illusorie


finalizzate


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

al


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

pelvico


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pelvico


totalmente


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

inutile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> inutile.


difatti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

fu


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

Necessario


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

amputare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> amputare.


il 


(ma quanto sei negativo:tigufo


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2017)

Piccolissimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arnese


----------



## oriente70 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Da


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

riporto


([MENTION]Ginevra65[/MENTION] Non sono negativo. Mi diverte lo splatter :rotfl


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2017)

che


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

flosciamente

rotfl


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> flosciamente
> 
> rotfl


 infiocchettato


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

arrancava


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> arrancava


lungo


----------



## andrea53 (2 Dicembre 2017)

le


----------



## oriente70 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Labbra


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Invitanti


----------



## andrea53 (2 Dicembre 2017)

rudemente


----------



## oriente70 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Stuzzicanti


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Pronte


----------



## oriente70 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Da


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Essere


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2017)

strappate


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate con


----------



## andrea53 (4 Dicembre 2017)

stravagante


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

maestria


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> maestria


e


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e


erotica


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Dicembre 2017)

disfunzione


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Erettile


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Dicembre 2017)

perinea


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Gioca


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Con


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

i


----------



## oriente70 (5 Dicembre 2017)

Sapori


----------



## andrea53 (5 Dicembre 2017)

del     (continuate voi, devo assentarmi per una settimana )


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2017)

Polposo


----------



## oriente70 (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nettare


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2017)

Gocciolante


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2017)

Invitante


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederotica disfunzione erettile perinea.
Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
> Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
> Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
> Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
> ...


 maneggevole


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

frammento


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

di


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
 Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
 Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
 Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
 Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
 Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederoticadisfunzione erettileperinea.
 Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e maneggevole frammento di pelle


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
> Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
> Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
> Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
> ...


clitoridea


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> .


ti sei sprecato!?!? Non vale solo la punteggiatura


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
 Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
 Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
 Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
 Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
 Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederoticadisfunzione erettileperinea.
 Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e maneggevole frammento di pelle clitoridea.

ti sei sprecato!?!? Non vale solo la punteggiatura


----------



## oriente70 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Umida


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Insisteva


----------



## oriente70 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Scivolando


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Con


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

giovialità


----------



## oriente70 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Spensierata


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Nel


----------



## oriente70 (8 Dicembre 2017)

Ingresso


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2017)

Al


----------



## oriente70 (8 Dicembre 2017)

Parco


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2017)

,dove


----------



## oriente70 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Il


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il


 pappagallo


----------



## oriente70 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Guida


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2017)

La


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2017)

Frivolezza


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
 Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
 Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
 Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
 Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
 Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederoticadisfunzione erettileperinea.
 Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e maneggevole frammento di pelle clitoridea umida insisteva scivolando con giovialità spensierata.
Nel ingresso al parco,dove il pappagallo guida con frivolezza la sua


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
> Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
> Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
> Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
> ...


moto:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

bianca (come la mia   )


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2017)

passò


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

su


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2017)

con


----------



## oriente70 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Giuseppe


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2017)

(quello


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

vero)


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2017)

a


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

pecora rotfl


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2017)

sopra


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

il


----------



## oriente70 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Pianerottolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Con


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

sensazionale


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Abilità


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

informatica


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2017)

uffa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

disse.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Tromba


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2017)

,finalmente!!!!!!


----------



## oriente70 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Abbassò


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

lo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2017)

sguardo


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederoticadisfunzione erettileperinea.
Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e maneggevole frammento di pelle clitoridea umida insisteva scivolando con giovialità spensierata.
Nel ingresso al parco,dove il pappagallo guida con frivolezza la sua moto bianca passò su con Giuseppe (quello vero) a pecora sopra il pianerottolo con sensazionale abilità informatica uffa disse.
Tromba, finalmente!!! Abbassò lo


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
> Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
> Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
> Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
> ...


sguardo audace


----------



## oriente70 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Pizzicando


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederoticadisfunzione erettileperinea.
Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e maneggevole frammento di pelle clitoridea umida insisteva scivolando con giovialità spensierata.
Nel ingresso al parco,dove il pappagallo guida con frivolezza la sua moto bianca passò su con Giuseppe (quello vero) a pecora sopra il pianerottolo con sensazionale abilità informatica uffa disse.
Tromba, finalmente!!! Abbassò lo sguardo audace, pizzicando il


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2017)

prepuzio


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

con


----------



## oriente70 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Frittatona


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Indigesta


----------



## oriente70 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ci vuole


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Palato


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2017)

sopraffino


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> .


ma cosa non ti è chiaro che devi aggiungere anche una parola e non solo la punteggiatura???

Sei de coccio:incazzato:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Dicembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederoticadisfunzione erettileperinea.
Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e maneggevole frammento di pelle clitoridea umida insisteva scivolando con giovialità spensierata.
Nel ingresso al parco,dove il pappagallo guida con frivolezza la sua moto bianca passò su con Giuseppe (quello vero) a pecora sopra il pianerottolo con sensazionale abilità informatica uffa disse.
Tromba, finalmente!!! Abbassò lo sguardo audace, pizzicando il prepuzio. Con frittatona indigesta ci vuole un palato sopraffino.


(punto! :rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
> Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
> Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
> Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
> ...


 Minchia!!!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Dicembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederoticadisfunzione erettileperinea.
Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e maneggevole frammento di pelle clitoridea umida insisteva scivolando con giovialità spensierata.
Nel ingresso al parco,dove il pappagallo guida con frivolezza la sua moto bianca passò su con Giuseppe (quello vero) a pecora sopra il pianerottolo con sensazionale abilità informatica uffa disse.
Tromba, finalmente!!! Abbassò lo sguardo audace, pizzicando il prepuzio. Con frittatona indigesta ci vuole un palato sopraffino.
Minchia!!!!! Urlò


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2017)

La


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Dicembre 2017)

patata


----------



## oriente70 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Friggendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Di


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

invidia


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

per


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

il


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

gran


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

paradiso


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

ritrovato


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

arrabbiato


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Causa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

honoris


----------



## oriente70 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Oro


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Finto


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Brillante


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Per


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Colare


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2017)

il


----------



## andrea53 (17 Dicembre 2017)

brodo


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Dicembre 2017)

primordiale


----------



## andrea53 (18 Dicembre 2017)

riscaldato


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Con


----------



## andrea53 (19 Dicembre 2017)

carboni


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2017)

ardenti


----------



## andrea53 (20 Dicembre 2017)

eppur


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederoticadisfunzione erettileperinea.
Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e maneggevole frammento di pelle clitoridea umida insisteva scivolando con giovialità spensierata.
Nel ingresso al parco,dove il pappagallo guida con frivolezza la sua moto bianca passò su con Giuseppe (quello vero) a pecora sopra il pianerottolo con sensazionale abilità informatica uffa disse.
Tromba, finalmente!!! Abbassò lo sguardo audace, pizzicando il prepuzio. Con frittatona indigesta ci vuole un palato sopraffino.
Minchia!!!!! Urlò la patata friggendo di invidia per il gran paradiso ritrovato arrabbiato causa honoris oro finto brillante per colare il brodo primordiale riscaldato con carboni ardenti eppur si


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Si Rizza


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2017)

.Esclamò


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Vedendo


----------



## andrea53 (21 Dicembre 2017)

ergersi


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

imponente


----------



## oriente70 (21 Dicembre 2017)

La colonnina


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Del


----------



## andrea53 (22 Dicembre 2017)

gasolio


----------



## oriente70 (22 Dicembre 2017)

20 euro


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> 20 euro


, cazzo!!!


----------



## oriente70 (22 Dicembre 2017)

Alla pompa


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Fatta


----------



## oriente70 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Senza


----------



## andrea53 (23 Dicembre 2017)

badare


----------



## oriente70 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Ai suoi


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Testicolil


----------



## oriente70 (24 Dicembre 2017)

Pienil


----------



## andrea53 (24 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Dicembre 2017)

Offri'


----------



## andrea53 (26 Dicembre 2017)

allora


----------



## oriente70 (26 Dicembre 2017)

La sua


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Dicembre 2017)

Passera


----------



## andrea53 (27 Dicembre 2017)

tra


----------



## oriente70 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Un cinguettìo


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Insistente


----------



## oriente70 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Piacevole


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Sensazione


----------



## andrea53 (28 Dicembre 2017)

, ma


----------



## oriente70 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Decisamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Penetrante


----------



## andrea53 (29 Dicembre 2017)

e


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2017)

P
O
N
E
N
D
O
S
I


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2017)

Supina


----------



## andrea53 (30 Dicembre 2017)

sopra


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2017)

il


----------



## oriente70 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Container


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Scomodo


----------



## andrea53 (31 Dicembre 2017)

ma


----------



## oriente70 (31 Dicembre 2017)

Così


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2017)

Intrigante


----------



## andrea53 (1 Gennaio 2018)

, tanto


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2018)

da


----------



## oriente70 (1 Gennaio 2018)

Provare


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2018)

alla


----------



## oriente70 (1 Gennaio 2018)

Prima


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2018)

Botta


----------



## andrea53 (2 Gennaio 2018)

un


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2018)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederoticadisfunzione erettileperinea.
Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e maneggevole frammento di pelle clitoridea umida insisteva scivolando con giovialità spensierata.
Nel ingresso al parco,dove il pappagallo guida con frivolezza la sua moto bianca passò su con Giuseppe (quello vero) a pecora sopra il pianerottolo con sensazionale abilità informatica uffa disse.
Tromba, finalmente!!! Abbassò lo sguardo audace, pizzicando il prepuzio. Con frittatona indigesta ci vuole un palato sopraffino.
Minchia!!!!! Urlò la patata friggendo di invidia per il gran paradiso ritrovato arrabbiato causa honoris oro finto brillante per colare il brodo primordiale riscaldato con carboni ardenti eppur si rizza, esclamò vedendo ergersi imponente la colonnina del gasolio 20 euro, cazzo!!!
Alla pompa fatta senza badare ai suoi testicoli pieni. 
Offrì allora la sua passera tra un cinguettio insistente piacevole sensazione, ma decisamente penetrante e ponendosi supina sopra il container scomodo ma così intrigante, tanto da provare alla prima botta un *orgasmo*


----------



## oriente70 (2 Gennaio 2018)

Multiplo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2018)

esagertamente


----------



## oriente70 (3 Gennaio 2018)

Pieno


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Benzina


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Benzina


dal gasolio sei passato alla bezina e dopo gpl o metano?Deformazione professionale?


Verde


----------



## oriente70 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Come


----------



## andrea53 (5 Gennaio 2018)

l'edera


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2018)

avvinta:rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Con


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Naturalezza


----------



## oriente70 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Entusiasmante


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Come


----------



## oriente70 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Se


----------



## andrea53 (6 Gennaio 2018)

non


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Dovesse


----------



## oriente70 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Vedere


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Altro


----------



## andrea53 (7 Gennaio 2018)

spettacolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2018)

Esplosivo


----------



## oriente70 (7 Gennaio 2018)

Al


----------



## andrea53 (8 Gennaio 2018)

punto


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2018)

di


----------



## andrea53 (8 Gennaio 2018)

estasiarsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2018)

per


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2018)

un


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Bacio


----------



## oriente70 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Con


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2018)

passione


----------



## oriente70 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Regista


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Del


----------



## oriente70 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Film


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2018)

Polpettone


----------



## oriente70 (10 Gennaio 2018)

Con Patata


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2018)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederoticadisfunzione erettileperinea.
Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e maneggevole frammento di pelle clitoridea umida insisteva scivolando con giovialità spensierata.
Nel ingresso al parco,dove il pappagallo guida con frivolezza la sua moto bianca passò su con Giuseppe (quello vero) a pecora sopra il pianerottolo con sensazionale abilità informatica uffa disse.
Tromba, finalmente!!! Abbassò lo sguardo audace, pizzicando il prepuzio. Con frittatona indigesta ci vuole un palato sopraffino.
Minchia!!!!! Urlò la patata friggendo di invidia per il gran paradiso ritrovato arrabbiato causa honoris oro finto brillante per colare il brodo primordiale riscaldato con carboni ardenti eppur si rizza, esclamò vedendo ergersi imponente la colonnina del gasolio 20 euro, cazzo!!!
Alla pompa fatta senza badare ai suoi testicoli pieni. 
Offrì allora la sua passera tra un cinguettio insistente piacevole sensazione, ma decisamente penetrante e ponendosi supina sopra il container scomodo ma così intrigante, tanto da provare alla prima botta un orgasmo multiplo esageratamente pieno di benzina verde come l’edera avvinta con naturalezza entusiasmante come se non dovesse vedere altro spettacolo esplosivo, al punto di estasiarsi per un bacio con passione . Regista del film polpettone con patata, fu


----------



## oriente70 (10 Gennaio 2018)

Gustata


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (11 Gennaio 2018)

Azzannando


----------



## oriente70 (11 Gennaio 2018)

"Sto cazzo di correttore"


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> "Sto cazzo di correttore"


non ho capito quale parola segue perchè azzannando non c'entra una beata mazza. Prova a rileggere?


----------



## oriente70 (11 Gennaio 2018)

"correggo subito"
Tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2018)

i


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

cazzi


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (11 Gennaio 2018)

Disposizione


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2018)

Per


----------



## oriente70 (11 Gennaio 2018)

Sentirsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2018)

Appagata


----------



## andrea53 (12 Gennaio 2018)

, proprio


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2018)

dal


----------



## oriente70 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Orgasmo


----------



## andrea53 (13 Gennaio 2018)

più


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Esplosivo


----------



## oriente70 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Al


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2018)

Punto


----------



## oriente70 (14 Gennaio 2018)

Ds


----------



## oriente70 (14 Gennaio 2018)

Da


----------



## andrea53 (14 Gennaio 2018)

deflagrare


----------



## oriente70 (15 Gennaio 2018)

Bruciando


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

con


----------



## oriente70 (15 Gennaio 2018)

La


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Miccia


----------



## oriente70 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Corta


----------



## andrea53 (16 Gennaio 2018)

tutto


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2018)

finito


----------



## oriente70 (16 Gennaio 2018)

In


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Uno


----------



## oriente70 (17 Gennaio 2018)

Dei


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2018)

Sul dirupo riflettevo in barba al giramento di palle...pelose come si conviene a un perfetto gentiluomo dal cappello sgualcito e sudicio, quando all'improvviso apparve uno strano ciondolo magico dalle gemme mani e bizzarramente defecai..dallo stupore.
Il nauseabondo fetore velocemente si dissolse non senza lasciare traccia nelle narici e nelle mani irrimediabilmente compromesse, appiccicose (che guaio!) disse, spalmandosi il DDT sul retro del ginocchio piegato per facilitare l’espletamento della funzione originale, nel consueto tentativo fallimentare di ricucirsi il cervello fritto da troppe elucubrazioni cannaiuole.
Nudo ma desideroso di una vigorosa trombata liberatoria tra fiotti di densa schiuma odorosa di frutto maturo senza penetrare le calde voci tentarici con una sola decisa nota appasionante come un tartufo .
Cadde sulla sua turgida barba Rasposa e Vide ritirarsi peli pubici davanti al Naso di umori maleodoranti della gnagna.
Cribbio! Esclamò indignata la vecchia patata fritta chiudendosi a riccio dopo il maldestro tentativo di provocare un restio concatenamento di insolite circostanze illusorie finalizzate al movimento pelvico totalmente inutile.
Difatti fu necessario amputare. Il piccolissimo arnese da riporto che flosciamente infiocchettato arrancava lungo le labbra invitanti rudemente stuzzicanti pronte da essere strappate constravagante maestria ederoticadisfunzione erettileperinea.
Gioca con i sapori del polposo nettare gocciolante ed invitante, succulento e maneggevole frammento di pelle clitoridea umida insisteva scivolando con giovialità spensierata.
Nel ingresso al parco,dove il pappagallo guida con frivolezza la sua moto bianca passò su con Giuseppe (quello vero) a pecora sopra il pianerottolo con sensazionale abilità informatica uffa disse.
Tromba, finalmente!!! Abbassò lo sguardo audace, pizzicando il prepuzio. Con frittatona indigesta ci vuole un palato sopraffino.
Minchia!!!!! Urlò la patata friggendo di invidia per il gran paradiso ritrovato arrabbiato causa honoris oro finto brillante per colare il brodo primordiale riscaldato con carboni ardenti eppur si rizza, esclamò vedendo ergersi imponente la colonnina del gasolio 20 euro, cazzo!!!
Alla pompa fatta senza badare ai suoi testicoli pieni. 
Offrì allora la sua passera tra un cinguettio insistente piacevole sensazione, ma decisamente penetrante e ponendosi supina sopra il container scomodo ma così intrigante, tanto da provare alla prima botta un orgasmo multiplo esageratamente pieno di benzina verde come l’edera avvinta con naturalezza entusiasmante come se non dovesse vedere altro spettacolo esplosivo, al punto di estasiarsi per un bacio con passione . Regista del film polpettone con patata, fu gustata con tutti i cazzi a disposizione per sentirsi appagata, proprio dal orgasmo più esplosivo al punto da deflagrare bruciando con la miccia corta tutto finito in uni dei buchi


----------



## oriente70 (17 Gennaio 2018)

Sul


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2018)

pupazzo


----------



## oriente70 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Gonfiabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Gennaio 2018)

usato


----------



## oriente70 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Per


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Gennaio 2018)

occupare


----------



## oriente70 (19 Gennaio 2018)

I


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Punti


----------



## oriente70 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Del


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Grande


----------



## oriente70 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Piacere


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Che


----------



## oriente70 (21 Gennaio 2018)

La


----------



## andrea53 (21 Gennaio 2018)

campagna


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Silenziosa


----------



## oriente70 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Con


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Placa.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Saltellando


----------



## andrea53 (22 Gennaio 2018)

tra


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Le


----------



## oriente70 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lenzuola


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2018)

scoprì


----------



## oriente70 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Che


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2018)

il


----------



## oriente70 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Suo


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2018)

generoso


----------



## andrea53 (23 Gennaio 2018)

fringuello


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2018)

addormentato


----------



## oriente70 (23 Gennaio 2018)

Fra


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2018)

i


----------



## oriente70 (24 Gennaio 2018)

Tuoi


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2018)

Capelli


----------



## oriente70 (24 Gennaio 2018)

Ricci


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2018)

si


----------



## oriente70 (24 Gennaio 2018)

Désto


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2018)

Improvvisamente


----------



## andrea53 (25 Gennaio 2018)

sorpreso


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Gennaio 2018)

Dal


----------



## andrea53 (25 Gennaio 2018)

belato


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Gennaio 2018)

Di


----------



## andrea53 (26 Gennaio 2018)

soddisfazione


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2018)

Capra hircus


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2018)

"ops""


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Capra hircus





oriente70 ha detto:


> "ops""


quindi cosa tenere buono?


----------



## oriente70 (27 Gennaio 2018)

Immensa


----------



## andrea53 (28 Gennaio 2018)

ma


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Monotona


----------



## oriente70 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Cadenza


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2018)

del


----------



## oriente70 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Battito


----------



## andrea53 (29 Gennaio 2018)

d'ali


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2018)

Leggero


----------



## andrea53 (2 Febbraio 2018)

sorvolava


----------



## oriente70 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Il


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2018)

lussurioso


----------



## andrea53 (4 Febbraio 2018)

velo


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Maya


----------



## andrea53 (5 Febbraio 2018)

perduto


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel


----------



## andrea53 (6 Febbraio 2018)

profondo


----------



## oriente70 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Profumato


----------



## andrea53 (7 Febbraio 2018)

, simile a


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> , simile a



teniamo buona solo simile ( una parola alla volta) la "a " la metto io


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile *​a*


----------



## oriente70 (7 Febbraio 2018)

La


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia


----------



## oriente70 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Ragazza


----------



## andrea53 (9 Febbraio 2018)

incontenibile


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata


----------



## oriente70 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Per


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Caso


----------



## oriente70 (9 Febbraio 2018)

In


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Febbraio 2018)

un


----------



## andrea53 (10 Febbraio 2018)

sordido


----------



## oriente70 (10 Febbraio 2018)

Locale


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Una


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2018)

pigra


----------



## oriente70 (12 Febbraio 2018)

MAÎTRESSE


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2018)

disinibita


----------



## oriente70 (13 Febbraio 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2018)

viscida


----------



## andrea53 (13 Febbraio 2018)

, dalle


----------



## The guardian (13 Febbraio 2018)

natiche


----------



## oriente70 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Marmoree


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2018)

. Invitante


----------



## The guardian (13 Febbraio 2018)

ma


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Eccessivamente


----------



## The guardian (13 Febbraio 2018)

sicura


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Da


----------



## The guardian (13 Febbraio 2018)

quando


----------



## oriente70 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Allargò


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Le


----------



## andrea53 (14 Febbraio 2018)

dita


----------



## oriente70 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Sulla


----------



## The guardian (14 Febbraio 2018)

stoffa


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando


----------



## The guardian (14 Febbraio 2018)

tutta


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2018)

la






ps. comunicazione di servizio gni tanto è gradito aiuto nel ricopiare il testo completo se nn non si capisce un caxxo


----------



## The guardian (14 Febbraio 2018)

sua


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2018)

avvenenza


----------



## The guardian (14 Febbraio 2018)

ricambiata


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con


----------



## The guardian (14 Febbraio 2018)

cenni


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2018)

di


----------



## The guardian (14 Febbraio 2018)

approvazione


----------



## oriente70 (14 Febbraio 2018)

[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## oriente70 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con il cellulare mi risulta difficoltoso...


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2018)

e


----------



## oriente70 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Con


----------



## andrea53 (15 Febbraio 2018)

mugolii


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Gatti


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2018)

in


----------



## oriente70 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Calore


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Bestiale


----------



## oriente70 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Si


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Accoppiavano


----------



## oriente70 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Posizionandosi


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Con


----------



## andrea53 (16 Febbraio 2018)

precisione


----------



## oriente70 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Senza


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si  accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare


----------



## oriente70 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Una


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta


----------



## oriente70 (16 Febbraio 2018)

E


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Febbraio 2018)

pure


----------



## oriente70 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Con


----------



## andrea53 (16 Febbraio 2018)

veemenza


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Del


----------



## oriente70 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Cazzo


----------



## The guardian (17 Febbraio 2018)

sempre


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Pronto


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pronto


Vodafone


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Marco di Vodafone


una sola ne puoi mettere, di parola. Cosa scegli, ingordo


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una sola ne puoi mettere, di parola. Cosa scegli, ingordo


Ah..  mi era presa la mano, vado a correggere


----------



## The guardian (17 Febbraio 2018)

all


----------



## The guardian (17 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all


----------



## andrea53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

'appuntamento


----------



## The guardian (17 Febbraio 2018)

galante


----------



## oriente70 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Dopo


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Trepidante


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2018)

attesa





scritto bene ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> attesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 per


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per


Favore


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Favore


non


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

*...*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non


Farsi


----------



## oriente70 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Di


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Solito


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Di


mo voglio vedere cosa scrivono  con sto .....Di


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> mo voglio vedere cosa scrivono  con sto .....Di


fregare


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> fregare


avevo già scritto di  " solito":rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> avevo già scritto di  " solito":rotfl::rotfl:


troppo veloce la mia risposta


----------



## andrea53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

dalla


----------



## oriente70 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Magari


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Confusa


----------



## andrea53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

selvatica


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> mo voglio vedere cosa scrivono  con sto .....Di


Non c'è scampo


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Pantera


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Pantera


hai dato due risposte di seguito. OOOOOHHHHH

no ho visto male:rotfl::rotfl:


nera


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai dato due risposte di seguito. OOOOOHHHHH
> 
> no ho visto male:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


La prima era per ologramma ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La prima era per ologramma ..


si ho capito dopo la mia parola è


Nera

tanto per chairire


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Con


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Caparbietà


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

.Sfinita


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Decise


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Di


----------



## andrea53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

saltare


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

il


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Pranzo


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Per


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Tornare


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Scopare


----------



## The guardian (20 Febbraio 2018)

ininterrottamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

con


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2018)

lei


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Mentre


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

il


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Sole


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

splende


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Accarezzando


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

dolcemente


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

I


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

rosei


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2018)

glutei


----------



## The guardian (20 Febbraio 2018)

tonificati


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Lisci


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Pelosi


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

della


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Candidata


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Lavandaia


----------



## oriente70 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Scapigliata


----------



## ologramma (21 Febbraio 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2018)

porca


----------



## oriente70 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Da


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il  sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far


----------



## oriente70 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Ingrifare


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il


----------



## oriente70 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Bradipo


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Scattante


----------



## oriente70 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Arzillo


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Pronto


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

A


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

dimostrare


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dimostrare


la


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

passione


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> passione


che


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

provava


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Quando


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Vedeva


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

La


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Passera


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Friggere


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Una


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Incontenibile


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Voglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Un[emoji41]


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un[emoji41]


 manico


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Un gelato


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un gelato


avevo letto mael io era un la parola, che facciamo?


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> avevo letto mael io era un la parola, che facciamo?


Continua


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

gustoso


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Leccato


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Passione


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

E


----------



## andrea53 (24 Febbraio 2018)

indomita


----------



## oriente70 (24 Febbraio 2018)

Golosità


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2018)

Fino


----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2018)

A


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Sentire


----------



## andrea53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

caldo


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Da


----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Concedersi


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Doppio


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Piacere


----------



## andrea53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

in


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Incomparabile


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Amplesso


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

coraggio


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

e


----------



## andrea53 (26 Febbraio 2018)

si


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

presentò


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

A


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

cena


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

con


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Una


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

usata


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

di


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

grandi


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Domatori


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

esperti


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

amanti


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Del


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

caldo


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Biscottino


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Pucciato


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Leccandosi


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

le


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Dita


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

dei


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

piedi. 

Pure fetish


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Piatti


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Come


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Una


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Papera


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Che


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Vanitosamente


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

sculetta


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Mentre


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Passeggia


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Lungo


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Il


----------



## andrea53 (27 Febbraio 2018)

greto


----------



## The guardian (27 Febbraio 2018)

umido


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

del


----------



## The guardian (27 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
> Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
> Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
> Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume


, con




p.s. grazie!!!! sei un tesoro:kiss:


----------



## The guardian (27 Febbraio 2018)

in


prego


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

tasca


----------



## The guardian (27 Febbraio 2018)

tanti


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Soldi


----------



## oriente70 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Spicci


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Per


----------



## The guardian (28 Febbraio 2018)

addescare


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Uccelli


----------



## The guardian (28 Febbraio 2018)

pronti


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2018)

A


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2018)

beccare


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Cinguettando


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2018)

La


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Spensieratezza


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2018)

tipica


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Di


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2018)

un


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ragazzino


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2018)

.Improvvisamente


----------



## The guardian (28 Febbraio 2018)

arriva


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Momento


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2018)

Condividere


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2018)

Merendina


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2018)

Cioccolatosa


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2018)

Da


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2018)

Assaporare


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Il


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

pieno


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Con


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

cremosa


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Indigestione


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Troppo


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

dolce


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Aumenta


----------



## The guardian (2 Marzo 2018)

un


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Cavolo


----------



## The guardian (2 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Glicemia


----------



## The guardian (2 Marzo 2018)

mentre


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Il


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

Goloso


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Di


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

Carne


----------



## The guardian (3 Marzo 2018)

continua


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

a


----------



## The guardian (3 Marzo 2018)

riempirsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (3 Marzo 2018)

Proteine


----------



## The guardian (3 Marzo 2018)

utili


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

Al


----------



## The guardian (3 Marzo 2018)

raggiungimento


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

Del


----------



## The guardian (3 Marzo 2018)

suo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

Recondito


----------



## The guardian (3 Marzo 2018)

desiderio


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (3 Marzo 2018)

Farsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

Una


----------



## oriente70 (3 Marzo 2018)

Bella


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

Bisteccona


----------



## oriente70 (4 Marzo 2018)

Chianina


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Marzo 2018)

Cotta


----------



## oriente70 (4 Marzo 2018)

Al


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Marzo 2018)

Sangue


----------



## oriente70 (4 Marzo 2018)

Con


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

Contorno


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Piselli


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

,finocchi


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

,patate


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

, bevendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi  di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Rosso


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

a


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Canna


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

preoccupandosi


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Far


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

arrivare


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

La


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

badante


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Ucraina


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

Per


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

brindare


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

E


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

analizzare


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

Profonde


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

divergenze


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Rosee


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Una


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

Soffice


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

E


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

profumata


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Torta


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

, noooooooo


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

, improvvisamente


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Sparì


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

una


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Giarrettiera


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

per


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Colpa


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Una


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

Posizione


----------



## andrea53 (6 Marzo 2018)

stravagante


----------



## oriente70 (6 Marzo 2018)

Con


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

il


----------



## The guardian (6 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il


----------



## oriente70 (6 Marzo 2018)

Corpo


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

Snodato


----------



## oriente70 (6 Marzo 2018)

Mettendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

a


----------



## oriente70 (6 Marzo 2018)

Flipper


----------



## The guardian (6 Marzo 2018)

la


----------



## oriente70 (6 Marzo 2018)

Ragazza


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

Io sono ignorante, qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire mettere a flipper una ragazza?


----------



## The guardian (6 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io sono ignorante, qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire mettere a flipper una ragazza?



ahahahah non sai proprio niente.....


----------



## The guardian (6 Marzo 2018)

della


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> ahahahah non sai proprio niente.....


 te l'ho appena detto che non lo so, spiega, che ti ridi


----------



## oriente70 (6 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io sono ignorante, qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire mettere a flipper una ragazza?


Dipende da quante palle ha il flipper.[emoji41]di solito da 2 a 5..
Poi accende gli special


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dipende da quante palle ha il flipper.[emoji41]di solito da 2 a 5..
> Poi accende gli special


5 palle:facepalm: non commento


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> della


porta


----------



## oriente70 (6 Marzo 2018)

Di


----------



## The guardian (6 Marzo 2018)

ingresso


----------



## oriente70 (6 Marzo 2018)

Del


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

Vicino


----------



## The guardian (6 Marzo 2018)

commercialista


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

Esoso


----------



## oriente70 (6 Marzo 2018)

Ma


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

Intrigante


----------



## oriente70 (6 Marzo 2018)

,tirchio


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

, senza


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

ritegno


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

. La


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

ragazza


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Lavorava


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

tranquilla


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Battendo


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

il


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Testo


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

per


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

la


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Poi


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poi


 cambia ho ri-fatto casino


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cambia ho ri-fatto casino


Sei arrivata prima ... Devo cambiare io


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Prima


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il corpo snodato mettendo a flipper la ragazza della porta di ingresso del vicino commercialista  esoso ma intrigante, tirchio,senza ritegno.
La ragazza lavorava tranquilla battendo il testo per la prima stesura


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Seduta


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il corpo snodato mettendo a flipper la ragazza della porta di ingresso del vicino commercialista esoso ma intrigante, tirchio,senza ritegno.
La ragazza lavorava tranquilla battendo il testo per la prima stesura seduta sulle


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Gambe


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Legno


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

del


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Commercialista


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

voglioso


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Con


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

il


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

guinzaglio


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Stretto


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il corpo snodato mettendo a flipper la ragazza della porta di ingresso del vicino commercialista esoso ma intrigante, tirchio,senza ritegno.
La ragazza lavorava tranquilla battendo il testo per la prima stesura seduta sulle gambe di legno del commercialista voglioso con il guinzaglio stretto legato


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
> Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione [emoji122]e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
> Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
> Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
> ...


Attorno


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il corpo snodato mettendo a flipper la ragazza della porta di ingresso del vicino commercialista esoso ma intrigante, tirchio,senza ritegno.
La ragazza lavorava tranquilla battendo il testo per la prima stesura seduta sulle gambe di legno del commercialista voglioso con il guinzaglio stretto legato attorno alla


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il corpo snodato mettendo a flipper la ragazza della porta di ingresso del vicino commercialista esoso ma intrigante, tirchio,senza ritegno.
La ragazza lavorava tranquilla battendo il testo per la prima stesura seduta sulle gambe di legno del commercialista voglioso con il guinzaglio stretto legato attorno alla caviglia


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Fragile


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)




----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Fine


, fragile


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


>


aguzza il pensiero caviglia fine (sottile)

Tranquillo anch'io all'inizio non avevo capito:rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aguzza il pensiero caviglia fine (sottile)
> 
> Tranquillo anch'io all'inizio non avevo capito:rotfl:


Non c'è problema .... Ho cambiato


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aguzza il pensiero caviglia fine (sottile)
> 
> Tranquillo anch'io all'inizio non avevo capito:rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Per


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il corpo snodato mettendo a flipper la ragazza della porta di ingresso del vicino commercialista esoso ma intrigante, tirchio,senza ritegno.
La ragazza lavorava tranquilla battendo il testo per la prima stesura seduta sulle gambe di legno del commercialista voglioso con il guinzaglio stretto legato attorno alla caviglia fragile per  obbligarla


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

a


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

non


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

distrarsi


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

durante


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

La


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

Prestazione


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Imposta


----------



## The guardian (7 Marzo 2018)

dal


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

fatto


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

Che


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

ci


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2018)

Sta


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Mettendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il corpo snodato mettendo a flipper la ragazza della porta di ingresso del vicino commercialista esoso ma intrigante, tirchio,senza ritegno.
La ragazza lavorava tranquilla battendo il testo per la prima stesura seduta sulle gambe di legno del commercialista voglioso con il guinzaglio stretto legato attorno alla caviglia fragile per obbligarla a non distrarsi durante la prestazione imposta dal fatto che ci sta mettendo troppo


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

tempo


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

per


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

rendere


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

disponibile


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

La


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

proposta


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

...


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

trombare


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Fino


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Allo


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

Stremo


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Delle


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

forze


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Senza


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2018)

lasciare


----------



## The guardian (9 Marzo 2018)

tracce.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

Il


----------



## The guardian (9 Marzo 2018)

commercialista


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

esausto


----------



## The guardian (9 Marzo 2018)

dalle


----------



## andrea53 (9 Marzo 2018)

membra


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

Vezzose


----------



## The guardian (9 Marzo 2018)

della


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2018)

lussuriosa


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

parvenza.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2018)

*...*

(di) Serietà


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

Uscendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2018)

dal


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

Ufficio


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2018)

incontrò


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

Il


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2018)

Claudicante


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

Ippopotamo


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2018)

Calvo


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

Vestito


----------



## andrea53 (9 Marzo 2018)

come


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2018)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2018)

hipster


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2018)

Esagerato


----------



## The guardian (10 Marzo 2018)

e


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2018)

fu


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2018)

Subito


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2018)

Invitato


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2018)

( Buongiorno) [emoji477][emoji477][emoji477]


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2018)

A


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> ( Buongiorno) [emoji477][emoji477][emoji477]


 buongiorno, ben alzato!! Niente pantaloni anche stamattina:rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> buongiorno, ben alzato!! Niente pantaloni anche stamattina:rotfl:


Sto ancora in boxer [emoji160][emoji160][emoji160]


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sto ancora in boxer [emoji160][emoji160][emoji160]


 sicuro?


----------



## The guardian (10 Marzo 2018)

fare


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2018)

una


----------



## The guardian (10 Marzo 2018)

riflessione


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2018)

sul


----------



## The guardian (10 Marzo 2018)

suo


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2018)

modo


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2018)

Profondo


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2018)

Affrontare


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2018)

Il


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2018)

Nodo


----------



## oriente70 (11 Marzo 2018)

fatto


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (11 Marzo 2018)

La


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2018)

Precisone


----------



## oriente70 (11 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2018)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (11 Marzo 2018)

coatto


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

sforzo


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

Per


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

realizzare


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

le


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

migliori


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

Performance


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

MAI


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

surclassate


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

da


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

una


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

esperta


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

ninfomane


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

, sticazzi,


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

nepija


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

Da


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

un


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

Garzone


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

del


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

Fornaio


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

quello


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> quello


Della moglie di Fantozzi


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Della moglie di Fantozzi


Esatto


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Della moglie di Fantozzi


Mejo di jo cascasella


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

Col


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2018)

capello


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

Sporco


----------



## oriente70 (13 Marzo 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il corpo snodato mettendo a flipper la ragazza della porta di ingresso del vicino commercialista esoso ma intrigante, tirchio,senza ritegno.
La ragazza lavorava tranquilla battendo il testo per la prima stesura seduta sulle gambe di legno del commercialista voglioso con il guinzaglio stretto legato attorno alla caviglia fragile per obbligarla a non distrarsi durante la prestazione imposta dal fatto che ci sta mettendo troppo tempo per rendere disponibile la proposta di….trombare fino allo stremo delle forze senza lasciare tracce.
Il commercialista esausto dalle membra vezzose della lussuriosa parvenza. Serietà.
Uscendo dall’ufficio incontrò il claudicante ippopotamo calvo vestito come un hipster esagerato e fu subito invitato a fare una riflessione sul modo profondo di affrontare il nodo fatto con la precisione di un coatto sforzo per realizzare le migliori perfomance mai surclassate da una esperta ninfomane, sticazzi, nepija da un garzone del fornaio quello con il capello sporco e maleodorante


----------



## oriente70 (13 Marzo 2018)

(buongiorno)
Tinto


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (13 Marzo 2018)

Bianco


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2018)

Ma


----------



## oriente70 (13 Marzo 2018)

Con


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2018)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (13 Marzo 2018)

culo


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2018)

Enorme


----------



## oriente70 (13 Marzo 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2018)

L'


----------



## oriente70 (13 Marzo 2018)

Unico


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2018)

Ad


----------



## oriente70 (14 Marzo 2018)

aver


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2018)

La


----------



## oriente70 (14 Marzo 2018)

terza


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2018)

gamba


----------



## oriente70 (14 Marzo 2018)

più


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2018)

Lunga


----------



## oriente70 (14 Marzo 2018)

del


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2018)

Carnoso


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2018)

Telescopico


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2018)

Tubo


----------



## andrea53 (15 Marzo 2018)

passante


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2018)

Sul


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il corpo snodato mettendo a flipper la ragazza della porta di ingresso del vicino commercialista esoso ma intrigante, tirchio,senza ritegno.
La ragazza lavorava tranquilla battendo il testo per la prima stesura seduta sulle gambe di legno del commercialista voglioso con il guinzaglio stretto legato attorno alla caviglia fragile per obbligarla a non distrarsi durante la prestazione imposta dal fatto che ci sta mettendo troppo tempo per rendere disponibile la proposta di….trombare fino allo stremo delle forze senza lasciare tracce.
Il commercialista esausto dalle membra vezzose della lussuriosa parvenza. Serietà.
Uscendo dall’ufficio incontrò il claudicante ippopotamo calvo vestito come un hipster esagerato e fu subito invitato a fare una riflessione sul modo profondo di affrontare il nodo fatto con la precisione di un coatto sforzo per realizzare le migliori perfomance mai surclassate da una esperta ninfomane, sticazzi, nepija da un garzone del fornaio quello con il capello sporco e maleodorante tinto di bianco ma con un culo enorme ed l'unico ad aver la terza gamba più lunga del carnoso telescopico tubo passante sul candido


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2018)

monte


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2018)

venere


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2018)

. Estasi!!!!


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2018)

Scalando


----------



## andrea53 (15 Marzo 2018)

agilmente


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2018)

Il


----------



## oriente70 (16 Marzo 2018)

monte


----------



## andrea53 (16 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (16 Marzo 2018)

Buon


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il corpo snodato mettendo a flipper la ragazza della porta di ingresso del vicino commercialista esoso ma intrigante, tirchio,senza ritegno.
La ragazza lavorava tranquilla battendo il testo per la prima stesura seduta sulle gambe di legno del commercialista voglioso con il guinzaglio stretto legato attorno alla caviglia fragile per obbligarla a non distrarsi durante la prestazione imposta dal fatto che ci sta mettendo troppo tempo per rendere disponibile la proposta di….trombare fino allo stremo delle forze senza lasciare tracce.
Il commercialista esausto dalle membra vezzose della lussuriosa parvenza. Serietà.
Uscendo dall’ufficio incontrò il claudicante ippopotamo calvo vestito come un hipster esagerato e fu subito invitato a fare una riflessione sul modo profondo di affrontare il nodo fatto con la precisione di un coatto sforzo per realizzare le migliori perfomance mai surclassate da una esperta ninfomane, sticazzi, nepija da un garzone del fornaio quello con il capello sporco e maleodorante tinto di bianco ma con un culo enorme ed l'unico ad aver la terza gamba più lunga del carnoso telescopico tubo passante sul candido monte di venere. Estasi!!!!
Scalando agilmente il monte di buon mattino


----------



## oriente70 (16 Marzo 2018)

si


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2018)

accorse


----------



## oriente70 (16 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2018)

Aver


----------



## oriente70 (16 Marzo 2018)

Scordato


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2018)

Le


----------



## andrea53 (16 Marzo 2018)

bretelle


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2018)

Scozzesi


----------



## oriente70 (16 Marzo 2018)

accanto


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2018)

Al


----------



## oriente70 (16 Marzo 2018)

Perizoma


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2018)

Della


----------



## oriente70 (17 Marzo 2018)

vicina


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2018)

Ombrellone


----------



## andrea53 (17 Marzo 2018)

aperto


----------



## oriente70 (17 Marzo 2018)

dal


----------



## The guardian (17 Marzo 2018)

vento


----------



## oriente70 (17 Marzo 2018)

caldo


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2018)

Dell'


----------



## oriente70 (17 Marzo 2018)

Estate


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2018)

Caliente


----------



## oriente70 (17 Marzo 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2018)

Umida


----------



## andrea53 (18 Marzo 2018)

come...


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

La


----------



## oriente70 (18 Marzo 2018)

bella


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

Lumachina


----------



## oriente70 (18 Marzo 2018)

bavosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

,strisciante,


----------



## oriente70 (18 Marzo 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (18 Marzo 2018)

bel


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

Cornino


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

ogni


----------



## The guardian (19 Marzo 2018)

volta


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

che


----------



## andrea53 (19 Marzo 2018)

strisciando


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

non


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

Saltellando tra le lenzuola scoprì che il suo generoso fringuello addormentato fra i tuoi capelli ricci si destò improvvisamente sorpreso dal belato di soddisfazione immensa, ma monotona cadenza del battito d’ali leggero, sorvolava il lussurioso velo di Maya perduto nel profondo profumato, simile a la selvaggia ragazza incontenibile incontrata per caso in un sordido locale di una pigra maitresse disinibita e viscida, dalle natiche marmoree.
Invitante ma eccessivamente sicura da quando allargò le dita sulla stoffa, mostrando tutta la sua avvenenza ricambiata con cenni di approvazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e con mugolii di gatti in calore bestiale si accoppiavano posizionandosi con precisione senza sbagliare una botta e pure con veemenza del cazzo sempre pronto all’ appuntamento galante dopo trepidante attesa “per favore” non farsi di solito fregare dalla magari confusa selvatica pantera nera con decisa caparbietà.
Sfinita decise di saltare il pranzo per tornare a scopare interrotamente con lei, mente il sole splende accarezzando dolcemente i rosei glutei tonificati lisci pelosi della candidata lavandaia scapigliata e porca da far ingrifare il bradipo scattante arzillo pronto a dimostrare la passione che provava quando vedeva la passera friggere di una incontenibile voglia di un manico gelato gustoso leccato con passione e indomita golosità fino a sentire caldo da concedersi un doppio piacere in incomparabile amplesso.
Prese coraggio e si presentò a una cena con una frusta di grandi domatori esperti amanti di Ginevra. Del caldo biscottino pucciato leccandosi le dita dei piedi piatti come una papera che vanitosamente sculetta mentre passeggia lungo il greto umido del fiume, con in tasca tanti soldi spicci per adescare uccelli pronti a beccare cinguettando la invitante spensieratezza tipica di un ragazzino.
Improvvisamente arriva il momento di condividere la merendina cioccolatosa da assaporare il pieno con cremosa indigestione. Schifo!!!!!Troppo dolce aumenta un cavolo di glicemia mentre il goloso di carne continua a riempirsi di proteine utili al raggiungimento del suo recondito desiderio di farsi una bella bisteccona chianina cotta al sangue con contorno, piselli,finocchi,patate, bevendo vino rosso a canna preoccupandosi di far arrivare la badante Ucraina per brindare e analizzare profonde divergenze rosee di una soffice e profumata torta, nooooooo , improvvisamente sparì una giarrettiera per colpa di una posizione stravagante con il corpo snodato mettendo a flipper la ragazza della porta di ingresso del vicino commercialista esoso ma intrigante, tirchio,senza ritegno.
La ragazza lavorava tranquilla battendo il testo per la prima stesura seduta sulle gambe di legno del commercialista voglioso con il guinzaglio stretto legato attorno alla caviglia fragile per obbligarla a non distrarsi durante la prestazione imposta dal fatto che ci sta mettendo troppo tempo per rendere disponibile la proposta di….trombare fino allo stremo delle forze senza lasciare tracce.
Il commercialista esausto dalle membra vezzose della lussuriosa parvenza. Serietà.
Uscendo dall’ufficio incontrò il claudicante ippopotamo calvo vestito come un hipster esagerato e fu subito invitato a fare una riflessione sul modo profondo di affrontare il nodo fatto con la precisione di un coatto sforzo per realizzare le migliori perfomance mai surclassate da una esperta ninfomane, sticazzi, nepija da un garzone del fornaio quello con il capello sporco e maleodorante tinto di bianco ma con un culo enorme ed l'unico ad aver la terza gamba più lunga del carnoso telescopico tubo passante sul candido monte di venere. Estasi!!!!
Scalando agilmente il monte di buon mattino si accorse di aver scordato le bretelle scozzesi accanto al perizoma della vicina, ombrellone aperto dal vento caldo   dell'estate caliente e umida come....la bella lumachina bavosa, strisciante, con un bel cornino  ogni volta che strisciando non passa


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

Inosservata


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

per


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

il


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

vezzoso


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

modo


----------



## The guardian (19 Marzo 2018)

in


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

cui


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

Si


----------



## The guardian (19 Marzo 2018)

atteggia


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

sculettare


----------



## The guardian (19 Marzo 2018)

durante


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

la


----------



## The guardian (19 Marzo 2018)

camminata


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

,attirando


----------



## The guardian (19 Marzo 2018)

su


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

Di


----------



## The guardian (19 Marzo 2018)

se


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

gli


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

Sguardi


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

allupati


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

Degli


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Degli


Allupati


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allupati


 oriente lo ha messo già poco prima . Sarebbe meglio cambiare......


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2018)

sconosciuti


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> allupati





Skorpio ha detto:


> Allupati





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oriente lo ha messo già poco prima . Sarebbe meglio cambiare......


Scusa Oriente.. non mi ero accorto che avevi già messo..


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scusa Oriente.. non mi ero accorto che avevi già messo..


Buongiorno Skorpio no problema


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

maniaci


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2018)

,contenta


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2018)

essere
(Buongiorno)


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

gratificata
(buongiorno )


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2018)

decise


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2018)

farli


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

Esporre


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2018)

Mostrando


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

La


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2018)

brasiliana


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

Color


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

rosso


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

fuoco


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

,facendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

impazzire


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

anche
(Buongiorno)


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

quel   ) 'giorno)


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

bacchettone


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

coinquilino


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

con


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

passione


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

per


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

La


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

ginnastica


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

Da


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

Camera (•)(•)


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

Il


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

Gotico


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

Frustino


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

Acquistato


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

su


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

amazon


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

con
(Buongiorno)


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

prime


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

. La


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

signora


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

cercò


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

provare


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

a


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

selfarsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

Le


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

morbide


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

Cosce


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

aperte


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

Desiderose


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

Bel


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

Massaggio


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2018)

rilassante


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2018)

fatto


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2018)

dal


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2018)

serioso


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2018)

bibliotecario


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2018)

dotato


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2018)

un


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2018)

ingegno


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2018)

Brillante


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2018)

Timido


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2018)

tanto


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2018)

Da


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2018)

non


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2018)

Tentare


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2018)

Avvicinare


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2018)

Diavolessa


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

sopra


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2018)

Al


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

lettino


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2018)

Scomodo


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

per


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2018)

Mettersi


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

disteso


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2018)

Correttamente


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

per


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2018)

Manipolare


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2018)

Calda


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

turgida


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2018)

Umida


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

Borsadellacquacalda[emoji41]


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2018)

Gonfia


----------



## oriente70 (25 Marzo 2018)

pronta


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Marzo 2018)

Ad


----------



## oriente70 (25 Marzo 2018)

rilasciare


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Marzo 2018)

Piacere


----------



## oriente70 (25 Marzo 2018)

calore


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

Per


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2018)

Concludere


----------



## andrea53 (26 Marzo 2018)

rapidamente


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

friggitura


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2018)

. Ma


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

intanto


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2018)

il


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

Cardellino


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2018)

faceva


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

Il


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2018)

suo


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

Nido


----------



## oriente70 (27 Marzo 2018)

D'amore


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Marzo 2018)

Completo


----------



## oriente70 (27 Marzo 2018)

Pieno


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

Uccelli


----------



## andrea53 (28 Marzo 2018)

spennati


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2018)

infreddoliti


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

non


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2018)

contenti


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

della


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2018)

Morbida


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

passera


----------



## andrea53 (28 Marzo 2018)

da


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

condividere


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

gli


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

altri


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

volatili


----------



## andrea53 (29 Marzo 2018)

rimasti


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

a


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

coccolare


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

piccola


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

fringuella


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

impaurita


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

dal


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

Falco


----------



## oriente70 (30 Marzo 2018)

pellegrino


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2018)

Spennacchiato


----------



## oriente70 (30 Marzo 2018)

ma


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2018)

Sexy


----------



## oriente70 (30 Marzo 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2018)

Superdotato


----------



## oriente70 (30 Marzo 2018)

dal


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2018)

Becco


----------



## oriente70 (30 Marzo 2018)

da


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2018)

Usare


----------



## oriente70 (30 Marzo 2018)

Come


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2018)

​ un


----------



## oriente70 (30 Marzo 2018)

ariete


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2018)

Per


----------



## oriente70 (31 Marzo 2018)

sfondare


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2018)

La


----------



## oriente70 (31 Marzo 2018)

porta


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2018)

Che


----------



## oriente70 (31 Marzo 2018)

conduce


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2018)

Alla


----------



## oriente70 (1 Aprile 2018)

cantina


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2018)

Umida


----------



## oriente70 (1 Aprile 2018)

piena


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (1 Aprile 2018)

ragnatele


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2018)

Invisibili


----------



## oriente70 (1 Aprile 2018)

da


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2018)

Eliminare


----------



## oriente70 (1 Aprile 2018)

Passando


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2018)

La


----------



## oriente70 (1 Aprile 2018)

lingua


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2018)

Sulla


----------



## andrea53 (1 Aprile 2018)

smerigliatrice


----------



## oriente70 (2 Aprile 2018)

angolare


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Aprile 2018)

Comprata


----------



## oriente70 (2 Aprile 2018)

al


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Aprile 2018)

Supermercato


----------



## oriente70 (2 Aprile 2018)

del


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Aprile 2018)

Paese


----------



## oriente70 (2 Aprile 2018)

Vicino


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> TV


??????


----------



## oriente70 (3 Aprile 2018)

sulla


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> sulla


hai bevuto durante le vacanze pasquali? 
Hai scritto 2 volte di seguito, la parola. Non toccava te:facepalm:


----------



## oriente70 (3 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai bevuto durante le vacanze pasquali?
> Hai scritto 2 volte di seguito, la parola. Non toccava te:facepalm:


Bevuto e mangiato ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2018)

Collina


----------



## oriente70 (3 Aprile 2018)

dei


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2018)

Conigli


----------



## oriente70 (3 Aprile 2018)

grandi


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (3 Aprile 2018)

Serpenti


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2018)

Tatuati


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

sul


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2018)

piede


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2018)

Porco


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

Sessualmente


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2018)

Parlando


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

anche


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

Se


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

Provasse


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

a


----------



## andrea53 (5 Aprile 2018)

dipingersi


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

un


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

panda


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

sul


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

Polpaccio


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

Peloso


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

come


----------



## andrea53 (5 Aprile 2018)

sul


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

Braccio


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

Violento


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

del


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

pompistsa


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

inetto


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

,maschio


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

dalla


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

spigliata


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

Indole


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

del


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2018)

Trapano


----------



## oriente70 (7 Aprile 2018)

dal


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2018)

Superdotato


----------



## oriente70 (7 Aprile 2018)

come


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2018)

Il


----------



## oriente70 (7 Aprile 2018)

mignolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2018)

Tozzo


----------



## oriente70 (7 Aprile 2018)

Di


----------



## andrea53 (7 Aprile 2018)

bronzo


----------



## oriente70 (7 Aprile 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2018)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (7 Aprile 2018)

ingranaggio


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

riduzione


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2018)

Atto


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

a


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2018)

Stimolare


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2018)

Meccanica


----------



## oriente70 (9 Aprile 2018)

erettile


----------



## andrea53 (9 Aprile 2018)

del


----------



## oriente70 (9 Aprile 2018)

Pistone


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Aprile 2018)

ingrippato


----------



## oriente70 (9 Aprile 2018)

dalla


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Aprile 2018)

mancanza


----------



## oriente70 (9 Aprile 2018)

di


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

sesso


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Aprile 2018)

Lubrificante


----------



## oriente70 (9 Aprile 2018)

naturale


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

gassata


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Aprile 2018)

Della


----------



## oriente70 (9 Aprile 2018)

Puleggia


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

Usata


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

Sporadicamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

bagno


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

del


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

grasso


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

Colante


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

liquido


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

PERCHÉ


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

L'attrito


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

Provocherebbe

(Hai messo 2 parole)


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Provocherebbe
> 
> (Hai messo 2 parole)


(Scusa mi è scappato il dito ...mira il dito )
Il


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> (Scusa mi è scappato il dito ...mira il dito )
> Il


 che dito, non lo vedo


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che dito, non lo vedo


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]uno è...

Quale è la parola buona ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]uno è...
> 
> Quale è la parola buona ..


non ci sto capendo niente.....il dito, la parola buona.  È .... il.    ...... La parola giusto?


----------



## oriente70 (11 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ci sto capendo niente.....il dito, la parola buona.  È .... il.    ...... La parola giusto?


Il(esatto)


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2018)

surriscaldamento


----------



## oriente70 (11 Aprile 2018)

delle


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2018)

parti


----------



## oriente70 (11 Aprile 2018)

Carnose


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2018)

Della


----------



## oriente70 (11 Aprile 2018)

grande


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2018)

Superba


----------



## andrea53 (12 Aprile 2018)

cistifellea


----------



## oriente70 (12 Aprile 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2018)

il


----------



## oriente70 (12 Aprile 2018)

Duodeno


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2018)

infiammato


(ma che è stiamo finendo al pronto soccorso oggi) non se ne può piu:rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (12 Aprile 2018)

dalle [emoji382][emoji381]


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2018)

nocive


----------



## oriente70 (12 Aprile 2018)

Farfalle


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Aprile 2018)

Che


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2018)

fanno[emoji7]


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Aprile 2018)

L'


----------



## oriente70 (14 Aprile 2018)

uncinetto


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Aprile 2018)

Usato


----------



## oriente70 (15 Aprile 2018)

dalla


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2018)

Nonna


----------



## oriente70 (15 Aprile 2018)

Papera


----------



## andrea53 (16 Aprile 2018)

per


----------



## oriente70 (16 Aprile 2018)

deliziare


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2018)

il


----------



## oriente70 (16 Aprile 2018)

compagno


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (16 Aprile 2018)

giochi


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2018)

Indecenti


----------



## oriente70 (16 Aprile 2018)

da


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2018)

Amici


----------



## oriente70 (16 Aprile 2018)

senza


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2018)

Nulla


----------



## oriente70 (17 Aprile 2018)

Da


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2018)

Perdere


----------



## oriente70 (17 Aprile 2018)

. E


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (18 Aprile 2018)

una


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2018)

buona


----------



## oriente70 (18 Aprile 2018)

scusa


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2018)

si


----------



## oriente70 (18 Aprile 2018)

mise


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (18 Aprile 2018)

polsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2018)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (19 Aprile 2018)

Po'


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (19 Aprile 2018)

crema


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2018)

Per


----------



## oriente70 (19 Aprile 2018)

frittelle


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2018)

Farcite


----------



## oriente70 (20 Aprile 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2018)

tanta


----------



## oriente70 (20 Aprile 2018)

pressione


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2018)

Da


----------



## oriente70 (20 Aprile 2018)

esplodere


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2018)

In


----------



## oriente70 (20 Aprile 2018)

una


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2018)

Magnifica


----------



## oriente70 (20 Aprile 2018)

colata


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (21 Aprile 2018)

un


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2018)

Appicicoso


----------



## oriente70 (21 Aprile 2018)

nettare


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2018)

Dorato


----------



## oriente70 (21 Aprile 2018)

Cotto


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (21 Aprile 2018)

puntino


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2018)

Come


----------



## oriente70 (21 Aprile 2018)

un


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2018)

Arrosto


----------



## oriente70 (21 Aprile 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2018)

Le


----------



## oriente70 (22 Aprile 2018)

Patatine[emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Aprile 2018)

Gustose


----------



## oriente70 (22 Aprile 2018)

. Il


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Aprile 2018)

Caffè


----------



## oriente70 (22 Aprile 2018)

amaro


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Aprile 2018)

Non


----------



## oriente70 (22 Aprile 2018)

Lungo[emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Aprile 2018)

Per


----------



## oriente70 (23 Aprile 2018)

stare


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Aprile 2018)

Sveglio


----------



## oriente70 (24 Aprile 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2018)

Pensare


----------



## oriente70 (24 Aprile 2018)

come


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2018)

Fare


----------



## oriente70 (24 Aprile 2018)

per


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2018)

Trovare


----------



## oriente70 (24 Aprile 2018)

Il


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2018)

Coraggio


----------



## oriente70 (25 Aprile 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2018)

Prendere


----------



## oriente70 (25 Aprile 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2018)

Avventata


----------



## oriente70 (25 Aprile 2018)

Decisione


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (25 Aprile 2018)

andarla


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2018)

trovare


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2018)

per


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2018)

poterla


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2018)

Conoscere


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2018)

Massaggiare


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2018)

Vigorosa


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2018)

pressione


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2018)

La


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

cellulite


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2018)

Fastidiosa


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

ma


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2018)

naturale


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

sulle


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2018)

parti


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

più


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2018)

morbide


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

da


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2018)

trattare


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> trattare


con


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2018)

attenzione


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

E


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2018)

con


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

creme


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2018)

profumate


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2018)

Muschio


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

Ammuffito


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2018)

No


----------



## oriente70 (28 Aprile 2018)

cipollosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2018)

Nooo


----------



## oriente70 (28 Aprile 2018)

Aglioso


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2018)

Uffa!!!


----------



## oriente70 (29 Aprile 2018)

Muffa


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Aprile 2018)

Anche


----------



## oriente70 (29 Aprile 2018)

Viscida


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Aprile 2018)

E


----------



## oriente70 (29 Aprile 2018)

Appiccicosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Aprile 2018)

Verdognola


----------



## oriente70 (29 Aprile 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2018)

Usata


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

garantita


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2018)

Da


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

una


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2018)

Certificazione


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2018)

Genuinità


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

Del


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2018)

Funghi


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

Micosi


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2018)

Appestante


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

Le


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2018)

Spore


----------



## andrea53 (1 Maggio 2018)

disperse


----------



## oriente70 (1 Maggio 2018)

sui


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Maggio 2018)

Fertili


----------



## oriente70 (1 Maggio 2018)

organi[emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Maggio 2018)

Atti


----------



## oriente70 (1 Maggio 2018)

alla


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Maggio 2018)

Riproduzione


----------



## oriente70 (1 Maggio 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Maggio 2018)

Al


----------



## oriente70 (1 Maggio 2018)

piacere


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2018)

Carnale


----------



## oriente70 (2 Maggio 2018)

Limitato


----------



## andrea53 (2 Maggio 2018)

ma


----------



## oriente70 (2 Maggio 2018)

Allungabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2018)

con


----------



## oriente70 (2 Maggio 2018)

un


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2018)

Bastone


----------



## oriente70 (2 Maggio 2018)

gommoso


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2018)

Color


----------



## oriente70 (3 Maggio 2018)

Fucsia


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2018)

perbacco


----------



## oriente70 (3 Maggio 2018)

E


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2018)

Pure


----------



## oriente70 (3 Maggio 2018)

biforcuto


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2018)

.Perché?


----------



## oriente70 (3 Maggio 2018)

Per


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2018)

Dare


----------



## oriente70 (4 Maggio 2018)

una


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2018)

Efficace


----------



## oriente70 (4 Maggio 2018)

stimolazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2018)

Alla


----------



## oriente70 (4 Maggio 2018)

cervicale


----------



## andrea53 (5 Maggio 2018)

infiammata


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2018)

Che


----------



## oriente70 (5 Maggio 2018)

fa


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2018)

Male


----------



## oriente70 (5 Maggio 2018)

quando


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2018)

Si


----------



## oriente70 (5 Maggio 2018)

eccita


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2018)

Al


----------



## oriente70 (6 Maggio 2018)

vederla


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2018)

Stesa


----------



## oriente70 (6 Maggio 2018)

nuda


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2018)

Sul


----------



## oriente70 (6 Maggio 2018)

divano


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2018)

In


----------



## oriente70 (6 Maggio 2018)

Taverna


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2018)

,aspettando


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2018)

l'


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Maggio 2018)

ambito


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2018)

giusto


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Maggio 2018)

Per


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2018)

iniziare


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Maggio 2018)

Una


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2018)

Partita


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

Strip


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2018)

Poker


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

o


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2018)

della


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

ginnastica


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2018)

da


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

camera


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2018)

con


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

Lo


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2018)

spirito


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

Giusto


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2018)

per


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

passare


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2018)

Ad


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

smorzacandela


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2018)

Causa


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

Le


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2018)

continue


----------



## oriente70 (9 Maggio 2018)

perdite


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (10 Maggio 2018)

rete


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2018)

vodafone


----------



## oriente70 (10 Maggio 2018)

per


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2018)

assenza


----------



## oriente70 (10 Maggio 2018)

mutande


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2018)

sponsorizzate


----------



## oriente70 (10 Maggio 2018)

Wellcum


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (10 Maggio 2018)

conchiglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2018)

Parapalle


----------



## oriente70 (10 Maggio 2018)

Maggiorata


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2018)

Per


----------



## oriente70 (11 Maggio 2018)

contenere


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2018)

esagerati


----------



## oriente70 (11 Maggio 2018)

Pelosi


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2018)

gonfi


----------



## oriente70 (11 Maggio 2018)

Kiwi


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2018)

ancora


----------



## oriente70 (11 Maggio 2018)

duri


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2018)

immangiabili


----------



## oriente70 (11 Maggio 2018)

aspri


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Maggio 2018)

Da


----------



## oriente70 (12 Maggio 2018)

far


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Maggio 2018)

Venire


----------



## oriente70 (12 Maggio 2018)

magari


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2018)

Il


----------



## oriente70 (13 Maggio 2018)

mercoledì


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2018)

Pomeriggio


----------



## oriente70 (14 Maggio 2018)

prima


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2018)

della


----------



## oriente70 (14 Maggio 2018)

Champions


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2018)

2


----------



## oriente70 (14 Maggio 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2018)

In


----------



## oriente70 (14 Maggio 2018)

Compagnia


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

amici


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2018)

Golosi


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2018)

Patate


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Fritte


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2018)

Unte


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

salate


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Maggio 2018)

ma


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

confezionate


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Maggio 2018)

Accuratamente


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Maggio 2018)

Ben


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

disposte


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

e


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

pronte


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Per


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

essere


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Divise


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Parsimonia


----------



## oriente70 (18 Maggio 2018)

una


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2018)

per


----------



## oriente70 (18 Maggio 2018)

Tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2018)

per


----------



## oriente70 (18 Maggio 2018)

fare


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2018)

Una


----------



## oriente70 (18 Maggio 2018)

calda


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2018)

Rimpatriata


----------



## oriente70 (19 Maggio 2018)

goliardica


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Maggio 2018)

Tra


----------



## oriente70 (19 Maggio 2018)

orchestrali


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Maggio 2018)

Esperti


----------



## oriente70 (19 Maggio 2018)

dal


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Maggio 2018)

Kamasutra


----------



## oriente70 (19 Maggio 2018)

Pagina


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Maggio 2018)

Dopo


----------



## oriente70 (20 Maggio 2018)

pagina


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Maggio 2018)

E


----------



## oriente70 (20 Maggio 2018)

provando


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Maggio 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (20 Maggio 2018)

replicare


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Maggio 2018)

la


----------



## oriente70 (21 Maggio 2018)

posizione


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Maggio 2018)

del


----------



## oriente70 (21 Maggio 2018)

L' elefante


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Maggio 2018)

Preferivo


----------



## oriente70 (21 Maggio 2018)

La


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2018)

Rana


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

perché


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2018)

più


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

piacevole


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2018)

e


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

contraendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2018)

il


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

bacino [emoji8]


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2018)

desiderato


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

dal


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2018)

cambiamento


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2018)

Posizione


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

. La


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2018)

Tipica


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

acrobatica


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2018)

Capriola


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

gustosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2018)

Tanto


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

aromatica


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

stuzzicare


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da stuzzicare la


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

papilla


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Mammaria


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

chiodo


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Acciaio


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2018)

La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da stuzzicare la papilla mammaria con un chiodo di acciaio. Esagerato!!


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2018)

Pronto


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2018)

Disse


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2018)

Farfalla


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2018)

al


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2018)

Bruco


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2018)

Mela


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

Mentre


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

una


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

foglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> mano


 i bruchi non hanno le mani


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> foglia


solleticava


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

i


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da stuzzicare la papilla mammaria con un chiodo di acciaio. Esagerato! Pronto disse la farfalla al bruco mela mentre con una foglia solleticava i caldi


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

elastici


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

del


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

mutandone


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

Vintage


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

Tanto


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

Merletto


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

Sulla


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

Coscia


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

destra


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

Perché


----------



## oriente70 (26 Maggio 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2018)

Sinistra


----------



## oriente70 (26 Maggio 2018)

ha


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2018)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (27 Maggio 2018)

moschettone


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2018)

Per


----------



## oriente70 (27 Maggio 2018)

agganciare


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2018)

La


----------



## oriente70 (28 Maggio 2018)

museruola


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da stuzzicare la papilla mammaria con un chiodo di acciaio. Esagerato! Pronto disse la farfalla al bruco mela mentre con una foglia solleticava i caldi elastici del mutandone vintage con tanto di merletto sulla coscia destra perchè la sinistra ha un moschettone per agganciare la museruola fetish


----------



## oriente70 (28 Maggio 2018)

pronta


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da stuzzicare la papilla mammaria con un chiodo di acciaio. Esagerato! Pronto disse la farfalla al bruco mela mentre con una foglia solleticava i caldi elastici del mutandone vintage con tanto di merletto sulla coscia destra perchè la sinistra ha un moschettone per agganciare la museruola fetish pronta per


----------



## oriente70 (28 Maggio 2018)

farla


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

Indossare


----------



## oriente70 (28 Maggio 2018)

alla


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

Ambigua


----------



## oriente70 (28 Maggio 2018)

passerona


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

Fremente


----------



## oriente70 (28 Maggio 2018)

accovacciata


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

In


----------



## oriente70 (28 Maggio 2018)

cantina


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da stuzzicare la papilla mammaria con un chiodo di acciaio. Esagerato! Pronto disse la farfalla al bruco mela mentre con una foglia solleticava i caldi elastici del mutandone vintage con tanto di merletto sulla coscia destra perchè la sinistra ha un moschettone per agganciare la museruola fetish pronta per farla indossare all'ambigua passerona fremente accovacciata in cantina, dopo


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

stancante


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2018)

performance


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2018)

cinque


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

Ore


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2018)

cronometrate [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2018)

curling


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

, per


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2018)

arrivare[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2018)

fine


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

Sfida


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2018)

Mostrare


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2018)

Coppa


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2018)

stagionata


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2018)

D.o.p.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2018)

affettata


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2018)

finemente


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2018)

per


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2018)

La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da stuzzicare la papilla mammaria con un chiodo di acciaio. Esagerato! Pronto disse la farfalla al bruco mela mentre con una foglia solleticava i caldi elastici del mutandone vintage con tanto di merletto sulla coscia destra perchè la sinistra ha un moschettone per agganciare la museruola fetish pronta per farla indossare all'ambigua passerona fremente accovacciata in cantina, dopo la stancante performance di cinque ore cronometrate di curling per arrivare a fine sfida e mostrare la coppa stagionata D.O.P. affettata finemente per gustare


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2018)

La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da stuzzicare la papilla mammaria con un chiodo di acciaio. Esagerato! Pronto disse la farfalla al bruco mela mentre con una foglia solleticava i caldi elastici del mutandone vintage con tanto di merletto sulla coscia destra perchè la sinistra ha un moschettone per agganciare la museruola fetish pronta per farla indossare all'ambigua passerona fremente accovacciata in cantina, dopo la stancante performance di cinque ore cronometrate di curling per arrivare a fine sfida e mostrare la coppa stagionata D.O.P. affettata finemente per gustare con avidità


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2018)

sul


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2018)

Filoncino


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2018)

ancora


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2018)

Surgelato


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2018)

da


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2018)

Una


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2018)

panettiera


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2018)

Avvenente


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2018)

infarinata


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Giugno 2018)

e


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2018)

Lievitata


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Giugno 2018)

Al


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2018)

69


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Giugno 2018)

%


----------



## oriente70 (2 Giugno 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Giugno 2018)

Umidità


----------



## oriente70 (2 Giugno 2018)

nella


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Giugno 2018)

Confortevole


----------



## oriente70 (2 Giugno 2018)

,matura


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2018)

Anonima


----------



## oriente70 (3 Giugno 2018)

virtuale


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2018)

Amica


----------



## oriente70 (3 Giugno 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2018)

Chat


----------



## oriente70 (4 Giugno 2018)

Hardcore


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2018)

Fino


----------



## oriente70 (4 Giugno 2018)

ad


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2018)

Esaurire


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2018)

attrazione


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2018)

chimica


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2018)

esplosa


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2018)

per


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2018)

Puro


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2018)

*E' il caso di aspettare?*

Caso


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2018)

Se


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2018)

non


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2018)

Si


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2018)

cavalca


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (6 Giugno 2018)

mattino


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2018)

Dopo


----------



## oriente70 (6 Giugno 2018)

Mattino


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2018)

Piacevolmente


----------



## oriente70 (6 Giugno 2018)

accarezzata


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (6 Giugno 2018)

carta


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2018)

Regalo


----------



## oriente70 (7 Giugno 2018)

riciclata


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2018)

con


----------



## oriente70 (7 Giugno 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2018)

Scritta


----------



## oriente70 (7 Giugno 2018)

Fragile[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2018)

Stampata


----------



## oriente70 (7 Giugno 2018)

l'impronta


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Giugno 2018)

del


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2018)

sedere


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Giugno 2018)

morbidoso


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2018)

Perizomato


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Giugno 2018)

tigrato


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Giugno 2018)

La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da stuzzicare la papilla mammaria con un chiodo di acciaio. Esagerato! Pronto disse la farfalla al bruco mela mentre con una foglia solleticava i caldi elastici del mutandone vintage con tanto di merletto sulla coscia destra perchè la sinistra ha un moschettone per agganciare la museruola fetish pronta per farla indossare all'ambigua passerona fremente accovacciata in cantina, dopo la stancante performance di cinque ore cronometrate di curling per arrivare a fine sfida e mostrare la coppa stagionata D.O.P. affettata finemente per gustare con avidità sul filoncino ancora surgelato da una panettiera avvenente infarinata e lievitata al 69% di umidità nella confortevole, matura anonima virtuale amica di chat hardcore fino ad esaurire la attrazione chimica esplosa per puro caso, se non si cavalca  di mattino dopo mattino piacevolmente accarezzata con carta regalo riciclata con la scritta "fragile" stampata l'impronta del sedere morbidoso perizomato tigrato con precisione.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da stuzzicare la papilla mammaria con un chiodo di acciaio. Esagerato! Pronto disse la farfalla al bruco mela mentre con una foglia solleticava i caldi elastici del mutandone vintage con tanto di merletto sulla coscia destra perchè la sinistra ha un moschettone per agganciare la museruola fetish pronta per farla indossare all'ambigua passerona fremente accovacciata in cantina, dopo la stancante performance di cinque ore cronometrate di curling per arrivare a fine sfida e mostrare la coppa stagionata D.O.P. affettata finemente per gustare con avidità sul filoncino ancora surgelato da una panettiera avvenente infarinata e lievitata al 69% di umidità nella confortevole, matura anonima virtuale amica di chat hardcore fino ad esaurire la attrazione chimica esplosa per puro caso, se non si cavalca  di mattino dopo mattino piacevolmente accarezzata con carta regalo riciclata con la scritta "fragile" stampata l'impronta del sedere morbidoso perizomato tigrato con precisione.


Lei


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei


prese


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2018)

al


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Giugno 2018)

Volo


----------



## oriente70 (9 Giugno 2018)

L'uccello


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Giugno 2018)

Del


----------



## oriente70 (9 Giugno 2018)

Paradiso


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Giugno 2018)

Pronto


----------



## oriente70 (9 Giugno 2018)

a


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Giugno 2018)

Spennare


----------



## oriente70 (9 Giugno 2018)

lentamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2018)

La


----------



## oriente70 (10 Giugno 2018)

bertuccia


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2018)

Impazzita


----------



## oriente70 (10 Giugno 2018)

saltellante


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (10 Giugno 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2018)

Zampetta


----------



## oriente70 (10 Giugno 2018)

grattava


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2018)

Il


----------



## oriente70 (11 Giugno 2018)

foruncolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Giugno 2018)

purulento


----------



## oriente70 (11 Giugno 2018)

che


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Giugno 2018)

Esplodeva


----------



## oriente70 (11 Giugno 2018)

procurando


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Giugno 2018)

Una


----------



## oriente70 (12 Giugno 2018)

forte


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Giugno 2018)

La tipica acrobatica capriola gustosa tanto aromatica da stuzzicare la papilla mammaria con un chiodo di acciaio. Esagerato! Pronto disse la farfalla al bruco mela mentre con una foglia solleticava i caldi elastici del mutandone vintage con tanto di merletto sulla coscia destra perchè la sinistra ha un moschettone per agganciare la museruola fetish pronta per farla indossare all'ambigua passerona fremente accovacciata in cantina, dopo la stancante performance di cinque ore cronometrate di curling per arrivare a fine sfida e mostrare la coppa stagionata D.O.P. affettata finemente per gustare con avidità sul filoncino ancora surgelato da una panettiera avvenente infarinata e lievitata al 69% di umidità nella confortevole, matura anonima virtuale amica di chat hardcore fino ad esaurire la attrazione chimica esplosa per puro caso, se non si cavalca di mattino dopo mattino piacevolmente accarezzata con carta regalo riciclata con la scritta "fragile" stampata l'impronta del sedere morbidoso perizomato tigrato con precisione.
Lei prese al volo l'uccello del paradiso pronto a spennare lentamente la bertuccia impazzita saltellante, con la zampetta grattava il foruncolo purulento che espoldeva procurando una forte detonazione


----------



## oriente70 (12 Giugno 2018)

da


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Giugno 2018)

compressione


----------



## oriente70 (12 Giugno 2018)

simile


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Giugno 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (12 Giugno 2018)

un


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Giugno 2018)

Fuoco


----------



## oriente70 (13 Giugno 2018)

divampato


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2018)

inaspettatamente


----------



## oriente70 (13 Giugno 2018)

nelle


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2018)

voragini


----------



## oriente70 (13 Giugno 2018)

Abissali


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2018)

Del


----------



## oriente70 (13 Giugno 2018)

paradisiaco


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2018)

Incavo


----------



## oriente70 (13 Giugno 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2018)

Una


----------



## oriente70 (13 Giugno 2018)

gnocca


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2018)

Assonnata


----------



## oriente70 (14 Giugno 2018)

In


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2018)

sottoveste


----------



## oriente70 (14 Giugno 2018)

classica


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2018)

ma


----------



## oriente70 (14 Giugno 2018)

indossata


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (14 Giugno 2018)

bretelle [emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2018)

Sottili


----------



## oriente70 (14 Giugno 2018)

da


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2018)

Sfilare


----------



## oriente70 (14 Giugno 2018)

mordendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2018)

audacemente


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2018)

Veemenza


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2018)

che


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2018)

Si


----------



## oriente70 (16 Giugno 2018)

stémperò


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Giugno 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2018)

un


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2018)

bel


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2018)

movimento


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2018)

lento


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2018)

armonioso


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2018)

E


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2018)

alternato [emoji41]


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2018)

Da


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2018)

una


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

trasportante


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

sculacciata


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

. Venne


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

Arrossata


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

dall'


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

urto


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

della


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

mano


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

possente


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

sulla


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

Natica


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

Grassa


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

e


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

pelose


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

pelosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

Come


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2018)

micia


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

affamata


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2018)

e


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

golosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

essere


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2018)

stata


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

frizionata


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2018)

Energicamente


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2018)

Olio


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2018)

Sintetico


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2018)

Puzzolente


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2018)

come


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2018)

un


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2018)

pesce


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2018)

Avariato


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2018)

da


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2018)

usare


----------



## oriente70 (22 Giugno 2018)

prima


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2018)

di


----------



## oriente70 (22 Giugno 2018)

lubrificare


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2018)

Il


----------



## oriente70 (22 Giugno 2018)

giunto


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2018)

Ossidato


----------



## oriente70 (23 Giugno 2018)

che


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Giugno 2018)

Non


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2018)

riusciva


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Giugno 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2018)

Sopportare


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Giugno 2018)

una


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

torsione


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Giugno 2018)

Mal


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

effettuata


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Giugno 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2018)

La


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2018)

Mano


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2018)

sinistra


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2018)

Anchilosata


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2018)

poggiata


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2018)

fianco


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2018)

Al


----------



## oriente70 (1 Luglio 2018)

morbido


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Luglio 2018)

cuscino


----------



## oriente70 (4 Luglio 2018)

messo


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2018)

Sotto


----------



## oriente70 (8 Luglio 2018)

Il


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Luglio 2018)

Sedere


----------



## oriente70 (9 Luglio 2018)

mollo


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2018)

e


----------



## oriente70 (10 Luglio 2018)

pronto


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

essere


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2018)

martoriato


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

da


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2018)

uno


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

stimolatore


----------



## Stark72 (12 Luglio 2018)

anale


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

a


----------



## Stark72 (12 Luglio 2018)

manovella


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

Servoassistita


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2018)

Ma


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

dai


----------



## Stark72 (12 Luglio 2018)

profumo


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2018)

Carnoso


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

rancido


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2018)

Cazzo


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

venoso


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2018)

Del


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

coniglio


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2018)

Impaurito


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

Dalla


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Luglio 2018)

topa


----------



## oriente70 (15 Luglio 2018)

aggressiva


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Luglio 2018)

IL


----------



## oriente70 (17 Luglio 2018)

Gommone


----------



## Stark72 (17 Luglio 2018)

attraversa


----------



## oriente70 (17 Luglio 2018)

la


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Luglio 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande


----------



## oriente70 (17 Luglio 2018)

laguna


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Luglio 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa


----------



## oriente70 (17 Luglio 2018)

illuminata


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Luglio 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla


----------



## oriente70 (17 Luglio 2018)

luna


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Luglio 2018)

Pallida


----------



## oriente70 (17 Luglio 2018)

piena


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

una


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Gondola


----------



## oriente70 (20 Luglio 2018)

bianca


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

E


----------



## oriente70 (22 Luglio 2018)

verde


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

Guidata


----------



## oriente70 (22 Luglio 2018)

da


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

Un


----------



## oriente70 (22 Luglio 2018)

gondoliere


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

Audace


----------



## oriente70 (22 Luglio 2018)

Terrone


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

Ben


----------



## oriente70 (22 Luglio 2018)

voluto


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

Dall


----------



## oriente70 (22 Luglio 2018)

Gentil


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

Sesso


----------



## oriente70 (22 Luglio 2018)

over


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Luglio 2018)

Size


----------



## oriente70 (24 Luglio 2018)

con


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Luglio 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size,  con un


----------



## oriente70 (26 Luglio 2018)

remo


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Luglio 2018)

Sollevato


----------



## oriente70 (27 Luglio 2018)

pronto


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Luglio 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (28 Luglio 2018)

Immergersi


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Luglio 2018)

Nel


----------



## oriente70 (30 Luglio 2018)

piccolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Agosto 2018)

Tiepido


----------



## oriente70 (5 Agosto 2018)

dolce


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Agosto 2018)

Come


----------



## oriente70 (9 Agosto 2018)

una


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Agosto 2018)

Caramella


----------



## oriente70 (11 Agosto 2018)

al


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Agosto 2018)

Gusto


----------



## oriente70 (12 Agosto 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Agosto 2018)

Cioccolato


----------



## oriente70 (13 Agosto 2018)

fondente


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Agosto 2018)

Aromatizzato


----------



## oriente70 (16 Agosto 2018)

al


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Agosto 2018)

Peperoncino


----------



## oriente70 (19 Agosto 2018)

tanto


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Agosto 2018)

Da


----------



## oriente70 (20 Agosto 2018)

far


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> far


 ingolosire


----------



## oriente70 (23 Agosto 2018)

anche


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Il


----------



## oriente70 (27 Agosto 2018)

bradipo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Settembre 2018)

Scazzato


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2018)

pronto


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> pronto


Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a


----------



## oriente70 (4 Settembre 2018)

leccare


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Settembre 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la


----------



## oriente70 (4 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la


Grondante


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Grondante


(esagerato)


----------



## oriente70 (8 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> (esagerato)


Trovi ??


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Grondante


 appiccicosa


----------



## oriente70 (9 Settembre 2018)

e


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2018)

dolce


----------



## oriente70 (10 Settembre 2018)

tanto


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2018)

Da


----------



## oriente70 (11 Settembre 2018)

attirare


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2018)

l'


----------



## oriente70 (13 Settembre 2018)

Ardito


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco


----------



## oriente70 (13 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco


della


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> della


Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco della possente


----------



## oriente70 (13 Settembre 2018)

mazza


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco della possente mazza.
Esibendo


----------



## oriente70 (13 Settembre 2018)

le


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> le


Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco della possente mazza.
Esibendo le cavernose


----------



## oriente70 (24 Settembre 2018)

tonsille


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2018)

Purulente


----------



## oriente70 (25 Settembre 2018)

da


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco della possente mazza.
Esibendo le cavernose tonsille purulente da eliminare


----------



## oriente70 (26 Settembre 2018)

per


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> per


Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco della possente mazza.
Esibendo le cavernose tonsille purulente da eliminare per eccesso


----------



## oriente70 (5 Ottobre 2018)

di


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco della possente mazza.
Esibendo le cavernose tonsille purulente da eliminare per eccesso di sperma


----------



## oriente70 (5 Ottobre 2018)

che


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Si


----------



## oriente70 (6 Ottobre 2018)

gustava


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco della possente mazza.
Esibendo le cavernose tonsille purulente da eliminare per eccesso di sperma,  che si gustava in


----------



## oriente70 (10 Ottobre 2018)

compagnia


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Di


----------



## oriente70 (10 Ottobre 2018)

una


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Gran


----------



## oriente70 (10 Ottobre 2018)

ciucciatrice


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco della possente mazza.
Esibendo le cavernose tonsille purulente da eliminare per eccesso di sperma, che si gustava in compagnia di una gran ciucciatrice di


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco della possente mazza.
> Esibendo le cavernose tonsille purulente da eliminare per eccesso di sperma, che si gustava in compagnia di una gran ciucciatrice di


calippo


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2018)

,anche


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

quello


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco della possente mazza.
Esibendo le cavernose tonsille purulente da eliminare per eccesso di sperma, che si gustava in compagnia di una gran ciucciatrice di calippo, anche quello superato


----------



## oriente70 (18 Ottobre 2018)

dal


----------



## andrea53 (19 Ottobre 2018)

tortuoso


----------



## oriente70 (20 Ottobre 2018)

cunicolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2018)

gelatinoso


----------



## oriente70 (22 Ottobre 2018)

intriso


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2018)

Il gommone attraversa la grande laguna silenziosa illuminata dalla luna pallida piena, quando una gondola bianca e verde guidata da un gondoliere audace terrone ben voluto dal gentil sesso over size, con un remo sollevato pronto a immergersi nel piccolo tiepido dolce come una caramella al gusto di cioccolato fondente aromatizzato al peperoncino, tanto da far ingolosire il bradipo scazzato pronto a leccare la grondante appiccicosa e dolce tanto da attirare l'ardito fuco della possente mazza.
Esibendo le cavernose tonsille purulente da eliminare per eccesso di sperma, che si gustava in compagnia di una gran ciucciatrice di calippo, anche quello superato dal tortuoso cunicolo gelatinoso intriso di


----------



## oriente70 (23 Ottobre 2018)

peli


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2018)

. Venghino


----------



## Cattivik (24 Ottobre 2018)

Signore


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2018)

allupate


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Con


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2018)

il


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Gluteo


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2018)

marmoreo [emoji16]


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Novembre 2018)

Ben


----------



## oriente70 (1 Novembre 2018)

allenato


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2018)

A


----------



## oriente70 (4 Novembre 2018)

sopportare


----------

